# * Updated with Pictures  Post 220 * 45 Day 'Round the US Camping Trip w/ Grands



## NE GA Pappy

We are tossing around the idea of a 30 to 45 day round the US camping trip next summer with our 3 oldest grandchildren.  They will be 10, 9, and 8 years old.  We have a camper that is big enough to handle us comfortably (sleeps 10), and my quad cab Ram will seat the 5 of us in style for the trip, so those things shouldn't be an issue.

We are looking at traveling over Kitty HawK, then up to Williamsburg, then traveling up to DC, the Amish country of Pa., the up to Ct. ( I have a son, DIL, and 2 grandbabies that live there, God help them).  Then maybe over to Niagara Falls, thru Canada to Port Huron, down to Indy, across to Des Moines, then to Cody, Wy to spend at least 3 or 4 day in Yellowstone. Travel out the western entrance of YS, to Idaho, then down to Provo, and stay a night or two in Springdale.  Cross thru Zion Nat'l Park, to the South Rim of the Grand Canyon for a couple of nights.  Leave there for Albequerque, Oklahoma City, and down to Glen Rose Tx to see the Dinosaur Valley Park.( you know the boys will love visiting a place with dino foot prints).  Across to Shreveport,  then in Pensacola for a 2 or 3 night stay.  Travel up to Andersonville to visit the museum there, and then back to good ole northeast Georgia.

Ok, here is where all the well traveled people on GON come in.  Along this routing, or with close to this routing, what are some stops that just can't be missed?  Is there anywhere I should hit out west, while we are that close.  I have talked with Meeno about not doing the northeast loop, but she is pretty set on seeing those grandbabies.  We have only seen one of them twice and the other 3 or 4 times.  They are 5 and 2 now.

Maybe I should fly her and me up to see them before we did the trip, and cut out the eastern shore stuff?  I have already cut out  VT, NH, and Me., (I would really like to see those places) to make the trip doable in 42 or 43 days. 

Ok, good people, what say you?  I can use all the help I can get on planning this trip.

TIA

Pappy.


----------



## Ruger#3

https://nationalcowboymuseum.org/.   OKC


----------



## bilgerat

Mount Rushmore.


----------



## Ruger#3

Snake River ID


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Ruger#3 said:


> https://nationalcowboymuseum.org/.   OKC


 
Samsam said since he wanted to be a bullrider, he thought we needed to see the National Cowboy Museum.  lol


----------



## NE GA Pappy

bilgerat said:


> Mount Rushmore.


I didn't realize it, but going by Mt Rushmore would add less than 1hr to our drive.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Ruger#3

NE GA Pappy said:


> Samsam said since he wanted to be a bullrider, he thought we needed to see the National Cowboy Museum.  lol



It approaches “cowboy” from historical, rodeo and entertainment. Amazing art collection.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Ruger#3 said:


> Snake River ID



We were looking at staying in Idaho Falls, along the Snake.  Is there somewhere else that might be more interesting?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Ruger#3 said:


> It approaches “cowboy” from historical, rodeo and entertainment. Amazing art collection.



I looked at their website.  Mari says she wants to learn about Annie Oakley


----------



## Ruger#3

After the museum finish the cowboy day with walk in the stockyards and a steak.

https://www.stockyardscity.org/


https://www.visitokc.com/restaurants/dining-by-district/stockyards-city/


----------



## Havana Dude

Just an FYI on Mt Rushmore, while it is very interesting and worth the stop, there really isn’t a lot to do there that takes  lot of time. Sure, you’ll want to hang out a bit, but if it’s mid day, and you want to move on, it’s no big deal. On the other hand, if you want to stay overnight, there is a huge KOA, nice, not far away. To add even more, if you stay, I suggest going to the lighting of the faces at dusk. You won’t regret that. Also, the badlands of SD aren’t far away either and you can see old wagon trails.


----------



## Ruger#3

DC must see for me...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Museum_of_American_History

Kermit the Frog and the Ruby Slippers live here along with the original star spangled banner.

https://museum.archives.gov/founding-documents

All the founding documents, it will be a great memory as they grow up.

If it’s cool enough for Nicholas Cage, hey it’s cool.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Havana Dude said:


> Just an FYI on Mt Rushmore, while it is very interesting and worth the stop, there really isn’t a lot to do there that takes  lot of time. Sure, you’ll want to hang out a bit, but if it’s mid day, and you want to move on, it’s no big deal. On the other hand, if you want to stay overnight, there is a huge KOA, nice, not far away. To add even more, if you stay, I suggest going to the lighting of the faces at dusk. You won’t regret that. Also, the badlands of SD aren’t far away either and you can see old wagon trails.



I had heard that there wasn't much to do there other than look at the carving.  I was just looking at our schedule, and we would put in a 9 hour drive that day, and get in there that afternoon.  A look at them during the day, and after dark would finish up the day.  and Yes, the KOA would be a great place to stay there.  

Thanks


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Ruger#3 said:


> DC must see for me...
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Museum_of_American_History
> 
> Kermit the Frog and the Ruby Slippers live here along with the original star spangled banner.
> 
> https://museum.archives.gov/founding-documents
> 
> All the founding documents, it will be a great memory as they grow up.



We have 3 days set aside to do DC.  There is just so much there.  3 Smithsonian museums, Holocaust Museum, Arlington, changing of the guard, Mt Vernon, the National Mall... Library of Congress, just so much...


----------



## Ruger#3

I’ve been there a bunch, Arlington, changing of the guard and those top my list.


----------



## Gator89

Buffalo Bill Museum in Cody.

Deadwood.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

yeah, I want to give these children a real appreciation for the price some paid that they can live free.  They sure aren't going to learn it in a public school setting


----------



## Ruger#3

NE GA Pappy said:


> yeah, I want to give these children a real appreciation for the price some paid that they can live free.  They sure aren't going to learn it in a public school setting



The stops I provided plus a walk around the mall hits all the war memorials.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Samsam is talking about seeing the Air and Space Museum.  I want to make sure we hit all the spots we can in DC, but not make it so rushed that they feel like there isn't any time for fun stuff.   

I may take the over to Grand Central Station to eat lunch in the food court.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I have never driven thru Canada.  I know I can't carry a gun thru there, but what else do I need to have with the grand children, as far as ID?


----------



## Ruger#3

NE GA Pappy said:


> Samsam is talking about seeing the Air and Space Museum.  I want to make sure we hit all the spots we can in DC, but not make it so rushed that they feel like there isn't any time for fun stuff.
> 
> I may take the over to Grand Central Station to eat lunch in the food court.



Its a shame your going south at Indy instead of Dayton. You could see the home of the Wrights that you'll be introduced to at Kittyhawk and see the USAF Mueseum.

https://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Ruger#3 said:


> Its a shame your going south at Indy instead of Dayton. You could see the home of the Wrights that you'll be introduced to at Kittyhawk and see the USAF Mueseum.
> 
> https://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/



How is Detroit to drive thru?  There isn't a good way to get around it without it costing a couple hours driving.

Spending an afternoon in Dayton, and then on to Indy the next morning might be doable


----------



## normaldave

NE GA Pappy said:


> How is Detroit to drive thru?  There isn't a good way to get around it without it costing a couple hours driving.
> 
> Spending an afternoon in Dayton, and then on to Indy the next morning might be doable


X2.  The National Air Force Museum is a "must see".  If possible, get a pass to go to the Presidential hangar on the base at Wright/Patterson, see several old "Air Force One" planes, and the SR-71 prototype.

The Museum is awesome, however, one of my favorites out on the Air Park, is this reproduction 8th Air Force Control tower.  It is stepping back in time to Britain, WWII, as it happened, sound, radios, maps, status lights, antique fixtures, the works.  (My uncle flew High Lead, B-17, learned this year he flew two support missions on D-Day).





Inside the museum, the J58 jet starter for the SR-71 used two Buick 455 V8 engines to start the jet engine!


----------



## normaldave

And of course there's this National Treasure.
World's Largest Ball of Twine.
-I could act like a "grand kid" for about 45 days or so...(just sayin')


----------



## Ruger#3

Not that I’m bias but....I was there when that B-36 was flown into Wright field then disassembled and trucked to the museum on Patterson field. The aircraft is so large it was reassembled on the museum floor, shielded and the museum built around it. Some real treasures in the museum.


----------



## bilgerat

NE GA Pappy said:


> I have never driven thru Canada.  I know I can't carry a gun thru there, but what else do I need to have with the grand children, as far as ID?


All minors *entering Canada* must present evidence of citizenship, such as a government-issued birth certificate, a passport or passport card at the *Canadian* border. The *child's *parent or guardian should also have proof of the *child's *identity. Nov 1, 2017
you have plenty of time to get them a passport, makes it easy at the border and it would make the GK's feel important .


----------



## NE GA Pappy

normaldave said:


> And of course there's this National Treasure.
> World's Largest Ball of Twine.
> -I could act like a "grand kid" for about 45 days or so...(just sayin')



I hear ya, brother... I hear ya


----------



## normaldave

Shreveport to Pensacola, stop by Mobile...Battleship Memorial Park, they've got one of everything, planes, tanks, sub, artillery, and of course a battleship.




USS Alabama Memorial

Albuquerque NM, Sandia Speedway has something for every gear head.




Sandia Raceway Park


----------



## NE GA Pappy

normaldave said:


> Shreveport to Pensacola, stop by Mobile...Battleship Memorial Park, they've got one of everything, planes, tanks, sub, artillery, and of course a battleship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USS Alabama Memorial



there is so much out there that I don't know about.  Thanks for your input.  We hope to make this a trip the kids will remember for the rest of their lives


----------



## normaldave

Albuquerque: 




New Mexico Steam Locomotive Historical Society


----------



## Patriot44

This sounds amazing, Pap! Believe it or not, NE has some really, really cool places to visit and camp with TONS of history involved. Williamsburg will be great if it is not to hot. Lot's of walking/hiking. 

Although I have not been (Hiking), I hear Colorado really is the holy grail. And as others have mentioned, Canada and the mid-west and west are cool too (ID, Dakota's, WY, etc) .


----------



## WayneB

not too many campgrounds around DC I would call affordable. One place in MD east of Andrews AFB, one nice place and one dump in Manassass, VA, KOA up near Annapolis. Look hard, check yelp and google maps reviews. IMO, that should be a different trip.


----------



## Cmp1

NE GA Pappy said:


> How is Detroit to drive thru?  There isn't a good way to get around it without it costing a couple hours driving.
> 
> Spending an afternoon in Dayton, and then on to Indy the next morning might be doable


Not too bad,,,,no where near as bad as Atl,,,,the AF museum is definitely worth a stop,,,,


----------



## Cmp1

BTW,,,,the Henry Ford museum would be a nice stop also,you would be right near it if you come thru DET,,,,


----------



## NE GA Pappy

WayneB said:


> not too many campgrounds around DC I would call affordable. One place in MD east of Andrews AFB, one nice place and one dump in Manassass, VA, KOA up near Annapolis. Look hard, check yelp and google maps reviews. IMO, that should be a different trip.



Yeah, I was noticing that there weren't many places to camp around.  I did find one that was about 45 minutes out, called Cherry Hill.  Looks like a site there runs $100 a night.   KOA is about the same pricing.  I hear you can't beat a KOA, but I have never stayed at one.  

Anyone had experience with KOA?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Huh... I just tried to see if sites where available at the KOA in our timeframe, and the website says it will be closed for 3 months during the summer of next year.... That takes KOA out of the equation.


----------



## normaldave

Hidden Gem for DC Camping?





If you qualify, these are a great way to go...
Annapolis campground


----------



## Milkman

I am going to offer some input on logistics and a few of my must see things going west. I can offer more or expand if needed.

 I agree with you that maybe the east coast and NE should be one trip and the Midwest and West another.

Plan for vehicle maintenance.  Shop time for oil change, tire checks, grease wheel bearings on camper, etc.

Plan ahead for prescription medications for that long period.

Figure in some unscheduled days of “downtime” for relaxation after several days of driving hundreds of miles.

Look into getting an “America the Beautiful “pass. I got mine at age 62 for lifetime admission for me and my vehicle to all federal lands. Mine only costed $20, it is higher now.  That includes all National parks and historic sites.

You have towed long trailers enough to know that access is going to be limited to some stores, restaurants, etc. while towing that camper. Pappy might have to explain why that McDonald's isn’t an option but the restaurant next to Walmart is better.

Some National parks have a rule about not allowing vehicles longer than 21 ft. in parking areas. Better read up or call ahead if you are just passing through pulling the camper.

Google YouTube and look at scenic drives in the areas you are passing through. When you get to the Wyoming/Montana area a must do is the Beartooth Pass drive. 
Spend as many days as possible in that area and in Yellowstone. See all the areas that the grand loop takes you to.  Around every corner and hill is a post card perfect view. This area is one of God’s greatest gifts. You will be stopping and being awed a lot. Expect to see hundreds of buffalo in the Lamar and Hayden valleys. Lifetime memories for those children and you.

While in the Yellowstone/Teton area consider taking a mild water raft ride down the Snake River. More lifetime memories scenes floating down that river.  
While passing from southern Utah into the Grand Canyon area you will probably be on US 163. You will pass the spot where Forrest Gump stopped running in the movie. Lots of folks stop here and get pictures. South of there consider staying at Goulding’s lodge and campground. This is where the movie folks stayed back when John Ford and John Wayne were making westerns here.  Do either a self-drive or ride the tour trucks into the valley areas to see the bluffs.  

While at Grand Canyon the main attraction of course is the canyon as light changes. Folks start at 4 am heading to the Canyon to see and photograph dawn and they also do the same at sunset. Late in the afternoon there are elk to be seen all over the place. The eastern rim area is where we saw the most wildlife. The western rim is only accessible by foot or park bus.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

thank you for the input Milton.  I have several days of rest put in here and there.  If I figured 8 or 9 hour of driving one day, then the next 2 days are no driving or minimal driving.


----------



## WayneB

I've had enough KOA experience to suggest you just get a motel, it costs about the same.
 Each one is a franchise, that said most owners are butt-hurt they got into a 10 or 15 year agreement with little room to get out. If you are retired military, any installation with a campground os fair game. I stayed at Quantico and hit the Marine museum for a week, still missed stuff I'm sure.


----------



## Ruger#3

How did I forget this. If your going through VA this is a cool stop.

http://www.nramuseum.org/


----------



## NE GA Pappy

So much to see, so little time to look


----------



## Cmp1

I think you mentioned Kitty Hawk,,,,if you can,take hwy 264 there,,,,stop off in Bath NC,,,,really nice,,,,est in the 1700s,,,,nice wildlife refuge on the way also,,,,nice peaceful drive,,,,


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Cmp1 said:


> I think you mentioned Kitty Hawk,,,,if you can,take hwy 264 there,,,,stop off in Bath NC,,,,really nice,,,,est in the 1700s,,,,nice wildlife refuge on the way also,,,,nice peaceful drive,,,,



yes. We are going to drive about 9 hours over there, and then spend a couple days on the beach.  I will have to check out Bath, NC.  Thanks


----------



## Cmp1

NE GA Pappy said:


> yes. We are going to drive about 9 hours over there, and then spend a couple days on the beach.  I will have to check out Bath, NC.  Thanks


My ex was from near there


----------



## Milkman

If y’all do the DC part I would consider finding an outlying station and use the metro. I have been up there twice doing all the attractions on the national mall. Once using a metro station near our motel each day and the next trip trying to drive and park close to the museums etc. It was next to impossible to find even a handicapped space. And those local drivers up there make Atlanta drivers look like saints.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> If y’all do the DC part I would consider finding an outlying station and use the metro. I have been up there twice doing all the attractions on the national mall. Once using a metro station near our motel each day and the next trip trying to drive and park close to the museums etc. It was next to impossible to find even a handicapped space. And those local drivers up there make Atlanta drivers look like saints.



you are right about the Metro.  I was there once with a group of 26 boy scouts.  4 adults.  It reminded me of herding cats when we would hit some of those spots.  Especially the Air and Space Museum.    

The youngest of those boys would be in their mid twenties now.  Man, time flys.

I don't know if you have ever been to the Holocaust Museum, but it was a real eye opener for me.


----------



## pjciii

You can see all the historic sites this nation has to offer and if they see an elephant pooping at a zoo or a dolphin acting amorous that is what they will remember.

You can always ask to park at Walmart for free. I like KOA and use them a lot. They will have a pool, a small store and a few other things for grand kids to do.

I also add a few things that make no sense at all except for the oddity and I use this website to find things
https://www.roadsideamerica.com/

I would love to do what your thinking when I retire with my own grandkids and will.

Patrick


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Patrick,  I would encourage you to start planning now for a trip, even if it is 10 year out.  We saved up and paid cash for a camper to take with us.  We bought a Jayco Jayfeather EXP.  It has pop out tents on both ends and one on the back side, so it can sleep 10 people easy.  

I am working on a budget now for the trip.  I haven't put a number on what I should set aside for park entrance fees, museum fees, or all the other sites we would like to see.  I am going to budget $1800 for fuel, and $3700 for camping fees.  Hopefully we will be a bit under those figures in the end.


----------



## Milkman

This is all you need for parks on federal land. Good for one year. As stated above over age 62 qualifies for a life time pass. 

https://www.usparkpass.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMItMXXldOC5AIVEv_jBx07wQz1EAAYASAAEgLOK_D_BwE


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Thank you Milton... I put it on my calendar to order in April to give it plenty of time to get here



Milkman said:


> This is all you need for parks on federal land. Good for one year. As stated above over age 62 qualifies for a life time pass.
> 
> https://www.usparkpass.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMItMXXldOC5AIVEv_jBx07wQz1EAAYASAAEgLOK_D_BwE


----------



## NE GA Pappy

the more I look into the possibility of doing this, I realize that it will be a major, major undertaking.  I'm glad I got started early on it.  The only real thing that concerns me is being able to make reservations at some of the stops we are planning, and something delaying us so we lose those reservations.'

Has anyone ever used Good Sam to help plan a trip, and if so, how did that work out for you?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

bump to see if anyone is a Good Sam member, and how it works for them


----------



## Milkman

You may want to consider mounting a generator on that camper or at least taking a portable. You could end up having to stay somewhere without a hookup.


----------



## normaldave

I've seen "so-so" experiences posted regarding Good Sam, lots of discussions revolve around "is it worth it?".

Since it's part of Camping World, which seems to have a tough time with customer service reviews, fwiw, I tend to keep up with IRV2.com instead of Camping World's RV.net...
Camping Locations, plans and trip reports

They also have a Trip Wizard trip planner app, with a forum for that, seems pretty active:
Trip Wizard


----------



## NE GA Pappy

normaldave said:


> I've seen "so-so" experiences posted regarding Good Sam, lots of discussions revolve around "is it worth it?".
> 
> Since it's part of Camping World, which seems to have a tough time with customer service reviews, fwiw, I tend to keep up with IRV2.com instead of Camping World's RV.net...
> Camping Locations, plans and trip reports
> 
> They also have a Trip Wizard trip planner app, with a forum for that, seems pretty active:
> Trip Wizard



thanks Dave.  I wasn't familiar with this website.  I am going to join, and see what they offer in planning and such


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> You may want to consider mounting a generator on that camper or at least taking a portable. You could end up having to stay somewhere without a hookup.



I was reading up on Yellowstone.  Most of the parks there do not have 'lectricity.   The onboard battery would have plenty of power for lights, but I wonder about water pump, ignition for the heater, and I am not sure if the gas refrig uses power to ignite either.  

I need to check on these things.


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> I was reading up on Yellowstone.  Most of the parks there do not have 'lectricity.   The onboard battery would have plenty of power for lights, but I wonder about water pump, ignition for the heater, and I am not sure if the gas refrig uses power to ignite either.
> 
> I need to check on these things.


All that stuff works off the battery without 120 volts. The AC, microwave , and battery charge system all need 120. You may have a dual water heater that works on both LP or 120 volt.
For a trip like you are considering it may be good to keep the fridge on gas.


----------



## BassRaider

Badlands Ntl Park
Rushmore
Crazy Horse State Park
Deadwood
Cody (Buffalo Bill Museum)
Yellowstone Natl Park

The park pass does not cover state parks
Possible extreme temp changes - prepare
sounds like a 10k trip? I would budget:
$2500 fuel (10k mi)
$2200 food (5 people x 30 days)
$1000 maint (before & during)
$500 entertainment
$1500 lodging (30 days - have no idea of RV camping fees)
$500 misc


----------



## saltysenior

remember you are entertaining a 10,9 and 8 yr old.....


----------



## Havana Dude

We did a smaller version of what you are going to do back in 2002. Mt Rushmore was the farthest we got from home. We took a chance and booked nothing. I’m not suggesting that, just sharing. We used Good Sam info, maps, and we had this huge book, that has every interstate exchange in America, and what was available at each. Obviously, this was before google on phones. A lot has changed technology wise. We were on a tight tight budget, and did it fairly cheap. 5700 miles, 2300 bucks, for 23 days, not including a mechanical repair of 600 bucks in Denver. As I said, times and economy were different. Gas was 1.15, most sites were 25 or less, ate out very little as well. The only time we had a problem camping was at the very end of the trip, we wanted an extra night or 2, but it was July 4, and there was nothing between gatlinburg, and north Florida, so we booked it home, 12 hour day. Keep holidays in mind like that. The wife would thumb through the books on the road, and find campgrounds to call while traveling. We were going to stay in a state park in Wyoming, but poor planning on our part, we didn’t fill the water tank in the camper, so we found another spot, late in the day. It worked out. We would have stayed at the SP with no power, but no water, we decided not to.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

now Meeno is wanting to add in a day at the Ark in Ky, and we are looking at that.  

I think y'all are right, at least a 10k trip.  But man, it should be one that the kids never forget.  

I am not too worried about entertaining the kids except on those long 8 or 9 hours of driving days.  I might buy a video player so they can watch different shows while we are traveling.  The oldest girl would be just fine with a stash of books and a couple of snacks for a all day trip.  The boys, not so much


----------



## normaldave

This will be bog excercise, but so "worth it".  On a smaller scale, we used to "torture" our kids with all the camping trips and outdoor activities.

When they were studying Georgia History in Middle School and the 7 natural wonders of Georgia, they suddenly realized they had been to almost all of them already in their lives.  Suddenly, boring old mom/dad became much "cooler".


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Dave, I hope that as they study history in school, the trip will help them put things into perspective.  I think WW2 will have a lot more meaning to them after visiting the memorial and the Holocaust museum.  And visiting Mt Rushmore and Yellowstone should be a lifetime memory.

at least that is what I hope to do for them.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I don't think I have mentioned it in here, but I am planning on taking a color laser printer, my camera, and lots of scrapbooking material.  When we have a bad weather day, or just need a break from running around, I am going to let each child work on their own scrapbook of the trip.  I figure if they put it together with pictures that were made in the past 2 or 3 days, it will help them to remember, and hopefully a keepsake to remember years later.


----------



## Boondocks

I think your trying to do to much.Pick East or West not both.You will have 3 kids who do not like to ride.Are we their yet,I am hungry,I got to potty,John hit me,I am bored,my game is not working.You get my point !! They can be entertained where ever if it is fun to them and they can run and play.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Boondocks said:


> I think your trying to do to much.Pick East or West not both.You will have 3 kids who do not like to ride.Are we their yet,I am hungry,I got to potty,John hit me,I am bored,my game is not working.You get my point !! They can be entertained where ever if it is fun to them and they can run and play.



good suggestion.  I know if it is one or the other, we are gonna have to do the eastern side so my wife can visit her grandbabies.  I really want to do the western side.  And getting the kids 2 summers in a row might be difficult.    I am gonna have to ponder on this a while......


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> good suggestion.  I know if it is one or the other, we are gonna have to do the eastern side so my wife can visit her grandbabies.  I really want to do the western side.  And getting the kids 2 summers in a row might be difficult.    I am gonna have to ponder on this a while......



IMO. 
New England is a cheap 2 hour flight that could be done anytime. Maybe you and her could go now to scratch that itch. 
Then you can get serious about a long western loop.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> IMO.
> New England is a cheap 2 hour flight that could be done anytime. Maybe you and her could go now to scratch that itch.
> Then you can get serious about a long western loop.



I tried to talk her into that.  so far no go.  

My son lives in Torrington, so we either fly into Boston and rent a car, or fly into NJ and rent a car.  Either way it is a 3 to 4 hour drive after that.  

She does have a week off work coming in October.  Maybe she would be agreeable to that and then head out west next summer


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I ordered a 4ft x 6ft wall map yesterday to plot this trip out and really try to get an idea of what we are looking at.  When you do these things on computer, it just doesn't seem to register with me all the ins and outs of the trip.  

Right now, I am thinking of planning the trip with the eastern side included, and then plan a trip without the eastern side, and then sit down with Meeno and see what she thinks about the whole thing


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> I ordered a 4ft x 6ft wall map yesterday to plot this trip out and really try to get an idea of what we are looking at.  When you do these things on computer, it just doesn't seem to register with me all the ins and outs of the trip.
> 
> Right now, I am thinking of planning the trip with the eastern side included, and then plan a trip without the eastern side, and then sit down with Meeno and see what she thinks about the whole thing



Good thinking. There will be many stops that can’t be planned. Those highway signs are there for a reason, to draw us in. Not to mention the unpredictable human bladder.


----------



## Dog Hunter

How about cutting out that part of the trip with the grandkids.  Do a 30-40 days trip with them.  You and the bride go visit with the other grandskids.  Spend a few days, go camping for a week or so and stop back by for a few days.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> Good thinking. There will be many stops that can’t be planned. Those highway signs are there for a reason, to draw us in. Not to mention the unpredictable human bladder.



good thing about the bladder is I will be hauling the relief station 30 ft behind me.  lol


----------



## cjones

Sounds like an awesome trip! I have hinted at the idea to my wife of doing a smaller but similar trip with our kids before they get too wrapped up in their own activities to be willing to do an extended trip from home. I have the 'luxury' of working from home - all I need is internet access and power for my laptop - so technically I could be sitting in a campground doing what I do from home every day. I'm curious to see how your trip planning goes and any gold nuggets of info you turn up.

To add to the suggestions - I'll second what was said about Mt. Rushmore. We did it earlier this summer and only spent about 30 minutes there. Definitely something you should check off the list, but not much to do other than look at it. The accompanying museum was closed for renovations when we were there, so that may have added some interest to the stop. We went on up the road to Crazy Horse, and while interesting, not sure it was worth the effort and $30 entrance fee. We also drove out to Wall Drug, which was NOT what I was expecting. After hearing about it for years, I was expecting an old timey Drug/General Store. Turns out it's borderline a large flea market. Restaurant inside wasn't bad, and if it's on your route, not a bad stop to make, but I wouldn't go very far out of the way to get there.

As someone else mentioned, the views through MT and ID are awe inspiring if you haven't been out that way before. I told my kids they were spoiled, because I had dreamed of seeing that kind of scenery since thumbing through magazines growing up, but they get to see it at ages 7 & 5. I still don't think they fully appreciate it. ha.

One other suggestion I would make after travelling for 3 straight weeks with kids this summer -- remember patience. There will be days that even the 'best' kids are flat-out buttheads. That's just how it is. Just grin and bear it and realize it doesn't mean that they really are buttheads, it's just they're having a bad day for some reason and are wearing it on their sleeve. There will be days where they have the map out before you do trying to figure out what the next cool stop will be and then there will be days where they say "This is dumb. When are we leaving." but then when they DO get home, they'll be running around wanting to tell everyone about the stuff they did/saw on that dumb day. I had some very proud moments and some very "I'm about to leave you on the side of this trail if you don't shut up" moments on our trip to CO and ND this summer. Just try to remember the proud moments and laugh at how you were ready to tie them to a tree for the bears to find on that one trail...


----------



## specialk

all i can say is to spend as much time on the carolina coast, williamsburg, and jamestown....so much history there.....


----------



## NE GA Pappy

specialk said:


> all i can say is to spend as much time on the carolina coast, williamsburg, and jamestown....so much history there.....


I have been to Williamsburg a couple times.  It will be a first for the children.

My wall map got here today.  Now to find a place where Meeno will let me hang this sucker... 4 x 6 is a big ole map.


----------



## normaldave

Maybe you can get your version to work like this!


----------



## ucfireman

I don't know if they still teach about the Civil War, it seems to be taboo these days. But I went to Gettysburg on a road trip with my brother when I was around 19-20. It was very moving. To think of these AMERICANS standing a few hundred yards apart (at the most) shooting back and forth. The numbers that died and the shear size of it gave me goosebumps. If memory serves there was an armory museum there too. Shouldn't be too far from the Amish communities either.  
At the age of your grand kids, history lessons would be high on my list but you got to have fun.
I did a "graduation" road trip with my aunt and uncle around 93 or 94. Started in New Mexico and drove to Las Vegas. I was 21+- and wanted to see "Sin city". We did the painted desert, Grand Canyon, Flagstaff and other places. Loved it. 
My Brother and I did the Mt, Idaho, Wy etc a long time ago. We came out of South (or north don't remember) Dakota into Mt, FLAT!!!. Then saw the first hint of the Rocky mountains, So excited, thought we were only an hour or 2 away. WRONG, about 6-7 hours later finally made it to the foot hills. It is truly GORGEOUS!. Did a couple of parks but not Yellowstone. I will make it back one day. 
What you are planning is Awesome. Wish my Grandparents had that ability or want when I was a kid. (maybe not then but now).   Hope you do it and wish you the best. Even the headaches will be memories you cherish. 
My standout memory from my trip with my aunt and uncle. I was 21 or so, never really been out of the south east and Georgia was still the south. They had a camcorder and we were watching our videos we shot earlier. That was the first time I had really heard my self talk and realized I had a southern accent. Stupid but that stands out.
Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

anyone ever been to Mammoth Cave Park?  I was wondering if it is worth a 2 hour one way detour?  It will cost us 4 hours of driving time to get there and back on the route


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Well, I don't guess anyone has ever been to Mammoth Caves.  I saw some pictures of it, and was wondering if it would be worth a 4 hour drive total there and back to let the grands see it.  

Any other ideas, just keep them coming.


----------



## normaldave

Will you be anywhere near Reelfoot Lake in NW Tennessee?  This always interested me, the lake was created by earthquakes, severe enough to cause the Mississippi to run backwards.
Reelfoot Lake state park

This is from an Overlanding Forum, a bit more off road type destinations, but quite the idea farm.  This one is a 2 week trip, Utah, New Mexico, Colorado.
NM, Utah, CO trip

This one looks interesting too.
4400 mile, 12 state adventure


----------



## NE GA Pappy

If I do Reelfoot Lake, then I would have to cut out the Mississippi to Florida panhandle section of the trip and reroute thru Tennessee.  

Right off the bat, I would think the kids would rather spend a day or 2 on the beach than to see a lake.  I would find it extremely interesting, but I don't know if it would hold their interest for long. 

I sure appreciate the input.  Now, If I could talk Meeno into a trip cross country, I would love it, but a site without running water and a flush toilet just ain't her style


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> If I do Reelfoot Lake, then I would have to cut out the Mississippi to Florida panhandle section of the trip and reroute thru Tennessee.
> 
> Right off the bat, I would think the kids would rather spend a day or 2 on the beach than to see a lake.  I would find it extremely interesting, but I don't know if it would hold their interest for long.
> 
> I sure appreciate the input.  Now, If I could talk Meeno into a trip cross country, I would love it, but a site without running water and a flush toilet just ain't her style



Leave the camper at home.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> Leave the camper at home.



That ain't gonna work.  If we take the kids, that means at least 2 rooms a night.  At an average of 140 per room per night, that would be over 12 grand just in rooms.  We can camp for an average of $50 a night, or $2300.  I can buy a lot of gas for 10 grand, not to mention money saved on fixing our own meals instead of eating out 3 times a day


----------



## Milkman

My oldest grandson and I are planning a 2-3 week road trip next spring when I retire and he gets out of school for the summer. We are planning to stay in motels and may take a tent just in case. 

We are going up through Missouri westward at least as far as Yellowstone and down to Colorado. I have seen much of the stuff we will see but never in a long road trip from home and never with him.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> My oldest grandson and I are planning a 2-3 week road trip next spring when I retire and he gets out of school for the summer. We are planning to stay in motels and may take a tent just in case.
> 
> We are going up through Missouri westward at least as far as Yellowstone and down to Colorado. I have seen much of the stuff we will see but never in a long road trip from home and never with him.



I hope you two enjoy your time together travelling.  If you are hitting Yellowstone before July 4th, you better have some warm clothes with you.  Just in case.  I have heard that it can snow out there in June.


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> I hope you two enjoy your time together travelling.  If you are hitting Yellowstone before July 4th, you better have some warm clothes with you.  Just in case.  I have heard that it can snow out there in June.



You are correct about the temperature 

The preliminary plan is leave in late May assuming his baseball is finished. 
It gets cold in the high elevations out there. We did a float trip in Teton in August one year. 32 degrees.


----------



## cjones

NE GA Pappy said:


> anyone ever been to Mammoth Cave Park?  I was wondering if it is worth a 2 hour one way detour?  It will cost us 4 hours of driving time to get there and back on the route



Sorry.. Missed this post earlier...

Our church youth group went to Mammoth Caves about 20 years ago. Honestly, I don't remember much about it other than hanging out at the swimming pool at the hotel afterwards. It was a cave that you could take a tour through which was interesting, but apparently it wasn't "awe inspiring" for me. ha. Depends on how your grandkids take to stuff like that.


----------



## cjones

I can't remember if it was posted in this thread or not already (and too lazy to read through 5 pages to check), but if any of your grands are in 4th grade, you can get free passes to a lot of national parks via the https://everykidoutdoors.gov/ website. I bumped into a family in WY a few weeks ago who were spending a year in a camper touring around hitting as many national parks as possible using this program.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Ruger#3 said:


> Its a shame your going south at Indy instead of Dayton. You could see the home of the Wrights that you'll be introduced to at Kittyhawk and see the USAF Mueseum.
> 
> https://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/





normaldave said:


> X2.  The National Air Force Museum is a "must see".  If possible, get a pass to go to the Presidential hangar on the base at Wright/Patterson, see several old "Air Force One" planes, and the SR-71 prototype.
> 
> The Museum is awesome, however, one of my favorites out on the Air Park, is this reproduction 8th Air Force Control tower.  It is stepping back in time to Britain, WWII, as it happened, sound, radios, maps, status lights, antique fixtures, the works.  (My uncle flew High Lead, B-17, learned this year he flew two support missions on D-Day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the museum, the J58 jet starter for the SR-71 used two Buick 455 V8 engines to start the jet engine!


X however many on the Air Force Museum. I spent nearly a whole day there and still didn't see everything and didn't want to leave.


----------



## normaldave

Ha! in my haste, I "liked" a post by NCHillbilly, and now to cover the bases, I've commented on it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

cjones said:


> I can't remember if it was posted in this thread or not already (and too lazy to read through 5 pages to check), but if any of your grands are in 4th grade, you can get free passes to a lot of national parks via the https://everykidoutdoors.gov/ website. I bumped into a family in WY a few weeks ago who were spending a year in a camper touring around hitting as many national parks as possible using this program.



hey... that is great news.  My oldest grand daughter will be going into the 4th grade. Maybe we can save a few $$$


----------



## NE GA Pappy

NCHillbilly said:


> X however many on the Air Force Museum. I spent nearly a whole day there and still didn't see everything and didn't want to leave.



funny.  Here y'all are updating this thread, and I was sitting at my desk laying out the planned route for us to travel.  

Thanks for all the good information guys


----------



## NE GA Pappy

sketching out the trip on a 7-1/2 ft x 5ft map.  We are still making adjustments to the route we are planning to take.  

We have about eliminated going up the east coast first, because when we plotted it all out, it turned into a 50 day trip, with very little wiggle room on the schedule.

We will still make more adjustments, but it is starting to solidify a bit.


----------



## normaldave

Looks Good...now order an official paper highway map from each of the states DOT sites. Have the grand kids plot the trip as they go.  I guess you could just get an atlas, but I still like the detail of the individual state highway maps.

They can mark off where they've been, even write notes about what they saw, and favorite foods or events, in the spaces not used to mark the route.  The maps can become a hand written trip diary.  They might even learn to use a map in the process!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I bought one of these to look at and see if we thought the kids might enjoy them.
The left hand page is a form to fill out all about the campground, and the facing right hand page is for them to place pictures or write about their stay at the campground.

I have a laser printer that I can print full color pictures straight from my camera for them to use.  That way, they can choose a picture, print it, and put it in their book that night right before bedtime.  I hope they will make a real nice record of our trip together.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

In just a few days I can start making reservations at the parks.  Most of the parks only accept dates 6 months out.  I have the plans pretty well finalized, and the kids are getting really excited about going.

Santa is bringing each of them a digital camera, so they can make their own pictures, and Pappy is gonna teach them how to load the pictures to a laptop and print on the laser printer.  

I will load up a list of places we are planning on visiting, and value your input.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

this may be a general lay out of the trip.  Looks like just over 5000 miles, and I have it narrowed down to 35 days now.  It started out up the eastern seaboard, and totaled 52 or 53 days.


----------



## Milkman

I will have to ponder on it a while and maybe offer feedback if that’s what you want. Did you consider going through Springfield Mo. to see this ?

https://wondersofwildlife.org/


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> I will have to ponder on it a while and maybe offer feedback if that’s what you want. Did you consider going through Springfield Mo. to see this ?
> 
> https://wondersofwildlife.org/



I didn't know it existed.  I have been looking at the website.  I will have to see if I can work that in


Thanks Milton


----------



## John Cooper

Pappy don't know if you looked at it or not, but since your going into Arizona I would recommend spending at least a day in tombstone, if it's not to far out of your way.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

John Cooper said:


> Pappy don't know if you looked at it or not, but since your going into Arizona I would recommend spending at least a day in tombstone, if it's not to far out of your way.



i appreciate the input, but we won't be within 6 hours of Tombstone on this trip.  We will be going from Flagstaff to Albequerque and then a southern shift to Roswell so the kids can see all the aliens... legal and illegal.  lol


----------



## Milkman

I don’t know if it would be of interest to your group. 
One thing I plan to do whenever I get up in the Ky/ Mo area again is see/visit the 3 major river confluence areas. 
The Tennessee/Ohio
The Ohio/Mississippi 
The Missouri/Mississippi


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> I don’t know if it would be of interest to your group.
> One thing I plan to do whenever I get up in the Ky/ Mo area again is see/visit the 3 major river confluence areas.
> The Tennessee/Ohio
> The Ohio/Mississippi
> The Missouri/Mississippi



That would be interesting.  I want the kids to see the Mississippi up north and then again when we cross it coming back from Shreveport to Jackson, MS.  I want them to see just how much bigger it is when it is down south


----------



## Milkman

IIRC there is a bridge you can see the Ohio/Mississippi confluence from. Near Cairo Ill I think.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Our first night stop will be at Nashville, TN.  We should be in there by 3pm, and staying the next night also.  What to do around Nashville with the kids?  

One of them is a big Roy Clark fan, so I am looking for something with that, and I would like to take them on a tour of the Ryman Auditorium.  Does the Wild Horse Saloon still have line dancing lessons around noon for the kids?

I was thinking maybe a dinner cruise on a boat if you can find on that has a family friendly program.

Thoughts?
'


----------



## Milkman

Glen
Do you use Trip Advisor when trying to find attractions and such ?
I have found it to be a great tool. Many major attractions/areas even have a discussion forum of sorts on the page of a particular area.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> Glen
> Do you use Trip Advisor when trying to find attractions and such ?
> I have found it to be a great tool. Many major attractions/areas even have a discussion forum of sorts on the page of a particular area.



I have looked at Tripadvisor and found it to be congested looking.  I didn't care for the layout of the information, so I have avoided it mostly.   I will have to give it another look, and see if I can glean some information from there.


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> I have looked at Tripadvisor and found it to be congested looking.  I didn't care for the layout of the information, so I have avoided it mostly.   I will have to give it another look, and see if I can glean some information from there.



Yeah it’s a little cluttered until you get used to it. You have to use their “back” arrows instead of the browser arrows or it gets confused. since you asked about Nashville go to their Nashville page and click on attractions. Every thing has reviews.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> Yeah it’s a little cluttered until you get used to it. You have to use their “back” arrows instead of the browser arrows or it gets confused. since you asked about Nashville go to their Nashville page and click on attractions. Every thing has reviews.



one thing I am going to do for sure is meet Bo$$ at the Wagon Wheel for a meal.

@KyDawg


----------



## antharper

Can’t be if any help , but sounds like a great trip that your grandkids will never forget !! And u are one brave man


----------



## KyDawg

NE GA Pappy said:


> one thing I am going to do for sure is meet Bo$$ at the Wagon Wheel for a meal.
> 
> @KyDawg




Whoooo, that sounds great Pappy. Just let me know when yall gonna be here. If you running short on some good Southern food we will eat at Monells in Germantown. It is like a boarding house, as they bring out all the good Fried chicken and all the vegetables, and you just pass them around until you are full. They always have another meat, and on Friday it is Catfish. You already know how good the WW steaks are.


----------



## rip18

Late to the party, but that sounds like an awesome trip.

Yep, Wonders of Wildlife in Springfield is pretty cool.

You might run through the Petrified Forest National Park between Flagstaff & Albuquerque (I-40 cuts through the Park).

Don't forget that most of the national parks have Junior Ranger Badges that the kiddos can earn by completing activities in a booklet that helps them learn about the park.

Have fun!


----------



## Browning Slayer

NE GA Pappy said:


> one thing I am going to do for sure is meet Bo$$ at the Wagon Wheel for a meal.
> 
> @KyDawg



Outside of seeing the Boss, drive thru the flyover states and really let your adventure start out West. You could spend your entire trip in southern Utah and still not see what you wanted to in just 45 days. Zion is hands down the prettiest place on Earth! Make sure you hike the Narrows in Zions. It's a water hike but man alive it is flat out AWESOME! Angels Landing is an absolute must! I would not recommend hiking the summit with the youngin's but you can hike to the landing. Don't let them out of your site. It's a couple thousand feet straight down! Yellowstone is well.. Yellowstone! Looking at your map it looks like you are staying in St George. I would cut out the Grand Canyon after leaving St George and work your way over to Moab and go to Arches, Dead Horse & Canyonlands. Once you go to CanyonLands you won't need to see the Grand Canyon! You can cut back into New Mexico/Arizona down 191 from Moab. 

When you stay in Provo, go up Provo Canyon all the way to Heber city and have lunch. 30 minute ride but as you come back down the Canyon make a right on 92 and head up past Sundance and you can drive through Mt Timpanogo's. You can follow 92 all the way back out to 15 just north of Provo..

I got to run now but I'll be back to this thread. Great trip ya got planned!!





Sunrise at Mesa Arch in Canyonlands







Dead Horse





Delicate Arch





Angels Landing





The view from Angels Landing.





The Narrows in Zions


----------



## NE GA Pappy

thanks Slayer... We are going to be spending most of our time out west.  Only a couple of days rest here and there so the kids don't go stir crazy in the truck.  Meeno has about convinced me to take a day to let them play at 6 Flags in St Louis.

After that it is 11 or 12 hours a day on the road til we get to Cody, Wy.  One day there, one night at the Cody Nite Rodeo, and then into Yellowstone for 5 nights.


----------



## cjones

I'm sure you already know this, but there will be a whole lot of nothing between Nashville and the mountains of western SD - at least in the kids' eyes. Once you turn west from Sioux Falls, it's interesting to see how the terrain changes as you go west. Where I90 crosses the Missouri River Valley is really pretty.  There are some massive sunflower fields in central SD that I would love to see when they're blooming in the summer - they were all dry and brown when I went through there this past October, but it was still really interesting to see.

There is a nice area on the west side of St Louis on I64 - Chesterfield. That's where we typically stay when we're going to Iowa (I'll likely be there Sunday night, actually). It's a nice clean area with lots of hotel options and an outlet mall if y'all need to stretch your legs for a bit. BTW - I64 gives the best view when driving through STL - it passes right by the Arch and Busch Stadium.

I guess the biggest suggestion is don't be discouraged if the kids get insanely stir crazy on those first legs. My kids have 'survived' the drive from ATL to Des Moines several times now, but it's still not much to look at along the way. Once you get into WY, you can start seeing antelope, deer and maybe a bear in the mountains along the road that should be something new for them to see. Once you get into the mountains, there's always something to see.

I'm envious of your trip! My job will let us take a 5-week paid sabbatical after 5 years of working there. I will have 3 years in February. If I stick around to 5 years, I hope to do a similar trip with the family.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

this is a list of the town where we are looking at staying.

I am about to set this in concrete so I can make reservations out west.

Any suggestions?  

Slayer I am looking over your suggestions about Arches, Dead Horse and Canyonlands

NASHVILLE, TN
ST. LOUIS, MO 
CAMERON, MO 
OMAHA, NE 
SIOUX FALLS, SD 
DEADWOOD, SD 
CODY, WY 
YELLOWSTONE PARK 
WEST THUMB, WY
PROVO, UT 
SPRINGDALE, UT 
NORTH RIM GRAND CANYON 
MARBLE CANYON, AZ 
GRAND CANYON PARK, AZ 
ALBUQUERQUE, NM 
ROSWELL, NM 
SWEETWATER, TX 
GLEN ROSE, TX 
SHREVEPORT, LA 
JACKSON, MS 
BIRMINGHAM, AL 
TOCCOA, GA


----------



## 4HAND

Man y'all are gonna have a blast! 

We love to travel.


----------



## Milkman

We just finished a short 24 hour overnight stint with 3 of our grands. A 2.5 yr old boy, girl almost 7, and 10 year old boy. 

You and the Mrs. are brave to sign up for a month in a camper with 3.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> We just finished a short 24 hour overnight stint with 3 of our grands. A 2.5 yr old boy, girl almost 7, and 10 year old boy.
> 
> You and the Mrs. are brave to sign up for a month in a camper with 3.



well, 2 of them already live with us ( their mom and little sister are here too), so we are already established as authority figures in their lives. The other one is very compliant and won't be any trouble either.  I actually wish we could fit a 4th on in the truck for a comfortable trip, but there is no way to do that.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I have punched in the suggestions by Slayer.  It adds 1 day or 2 days and about 200 miles to our trip, but we can now go by the Hoover Dam and let the kids go down in the dam elevator.

What ya'll think about this layout.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Ne ga pappy

Looks like the trip of a lifetime. 

You got alot planned.  I'd never go thru Idaho without stopping somewhere on the snake river canyon.   It is a highly underrated and maybe the most beautiful state there is. 

Take lots of pictures. 

Would love to do the same thing someday.

ETA _ stop at four corners between l/k points.  You can stand in 4 states at once.


----------



## cowhornedspike

NE GA Pappy said:


> I have punched in the suggestions by Slayer.  It adds 1 day or 2 days and about 200 miles to our trip, but we can now go by the Hoover Dam and let the kids go down in the dam elevator.
> 
> What ya'll think about this layout.
> 
> View attachment 996404



I was going to suggest Hoover dam as it was one of the most memorable stops on our trip when I was a kid.   Also Carlsbad caverns was memorable but looks to be south of where you are going.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Ne ga pappy
> 
> Looks like the trip of a lifetime.
> 
> You got alot planned.  I'd never go thru Idaho without stopping somewhere on the snake river canyon.   It is a highly underrated and maybe the most beautiful state there is.
> 
> Take lots of pictures.
> 
> Would love to do the same thing someday.
> 
> ETA _ stop at four corners between l/k points.  You can stand in 4 states at once.



it looks like 4 corners is only about 25 to 30 miles off our intended course.  Maybe we can make that happen.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## normaldave

Well, it looks like you're going to miss this important landmark, right in the middle of your loop...
World's Largest Ball of Twine


----------



## NE GA Pappy

normaldave said:


> Well, it looks like you're going to miss this important landmark, right in the middle of your loop...
> World's Largest Ball of Twine



well,  some things just can't be helped.


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> it looks like 4 corners is only about 25 to 30 miles off our intended course.  Maybe we can make that happen.  Thanks for the input.


I have experienced both and will offer this. Don’t miss driving through monument valley to see 4 Corners.


----------



## Milkman

In the G vicinity do y’all plan to visit or stay near Custer State Park?  

At H are y’all going into YNP via the east gate or over the Beartooth Pass?


----------



## Browning Slayer

NE GA Pappy said:


> I have punched in the suggestions by Slayer.  It adds 1 day or 2 days and about 200 miles to our trip, but we can now go by the Hoover Dam and let the kids go down in the dam elevator.
> 
> What ya'll think about this layout.
> 
> View attachment 996404


Man alive you are going to have a trip of a lifetime! Great idea on bringing a printer for them to make their own scrap book!

You will not regret going out of your way and adding to your trip!!

How long do you plan on staying around the MOAB and Arches area? How about Zions? I can help ya plan your adventures based on the time you are there to get more bang for your buck. A lot of the "viewing" can be done by your vehicle but there are some really cool stuff to see if you don't mind a little hiking. My boy didn't have a problem with the hiking. I would highly recommend investing in CamelBaks! You can get them a lot cheaper now than on the road. 

Not sure how long you'll be in Provo but like I mentioned before, you can take a car ride up American Fork Canyon on the alpine loop. There are multiple places to stop and take pictures. It's my favorite place for a "quick" ride. Every year I go back to Utah I make the drive through. 

This is up American Fork Canyon. We use to go sledding up there.






Bridal Veil Falls is up the Provo Canyon and it has easy access.





This is the Provo River up by Heber City in the Provo Canyon. 





Mt Timpanogos in the summer time!   




You'll miss seeing the Tetons. My wife wasn't impressed with them. She said "They look like the mountains in front of our house".. 





Most every river out there will be raging due to snow melt and Yellowstone will still have snow. 

You going to try and get any fishing in while you are on the road? I know my way around Wyoming, Idaho and Utah pretty good so I can help there too..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Not sure if it was mentioned but when you are out West at the Parks.. Get up and out early! The crowds can get big!! You’ll also increase your wildlife sightings!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> In the G vicinity do y’all plan to visit or stay near Custer State Park?
> 
> At H are y’all going into YNP via the east gate or over the Beartooth Pass?



we are planning on going in the east gate, camping at Grant for 3 nights, and Canyon for 1.

I want to drive up to Beartooth while we are there.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Browning Slayer said:


> Man alive you are going to have a trip of a lifetime! Great idea on bringing a printer for them to make their own scrap book!
> 
> You will not regret going out of your way and adding to your trip!!
> 
> How long do you plan on staying around the MOAB and Arches area? How about Zions? I can help ya plan your adventures based on the time you are there to get more bang for your buck. A lot of the "viewing" can be done by your vehicle but there are some really cool stuff to see if you don't mind a little hiking. My boy didn't have a problem with the hiking. I would highly recommend investing in CamelBaks! You can get them a lot cheaper now than on the road.
> 
> Not sure how long you'll be in Provo but like I mentioned before, you can take a car ride up American Fork Canyon on the alpine loop. There are multiple places to stop and take pictures. It's my favorite place for a "quick" ride. Every year I go back to Utah I make the drive through.
> 
> This is up American Fork Canyon. We use to go sledding up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridal Veil Falls is up the Provo Canyon and it has easy access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Provo River up by Heber City in the Provo Canyon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mt Timpanogos in the summer time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll miss seeing the Tetons. My wife wasn't impressed with them. She said "They look like the mountains in front of our house"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most every river out there will be raging due to snow melt and Yellowstone will still have snow.
> 
> You going to try and get any fishing in while you are on the road? I know my way around Wyoming, Idaho and Utah pretty good so I can help there too..



I want to take the kids fishing while we are there, and catch a trout or two myself, just to say I did. My grandson Malachi loves to fish.  Samuel isn't as keen on it as Mali, but he likes it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

> How long do you plan on staying around the MOAB and Arches area? How about Zions?



Just one night in Provo. Then on down to Moab.  My brother works for a company that has a plant in Moab.  He is trying to see if a friend of his there might be able to take us to some privately owned local sights.  Like some cliff houses, petroglyphs and other sights most people won't ever know are there.

We will be in Moab for 2 nights.  Driving in from Provo one day, stay the night after driving into The Arches perhaps.  Then go to Canyonlands Park the next day.  Stay that night, and then to Pace, AZ 

We will stay two nights in Pace. One day to take the boat tour down the river to Lees Ferry and then the next day to drive over to Springdale, UT and camp at Zion Park for 3 nights.

Drive to Hoover Dam, Spend one night  and tour dam, then to the South Rim.  We will stay 2 nights there, 2nd night mostly to rest up for the long drive to Albequerque, Roswell and then to Sweetwater Texas.


----------



## Browning Slayer

NE GA Pappy said:


> Just one night in Provo. Then on down to Moab.  My brother works for a company that has a plant in Moab.  He is trying to see if a friend of his there might be able to take us to some privately owned local sights.  Like some cliff houses, petroglyphs and other sights most people won't ever know are there.
> 
> We will be in Moab for 2 nights.  Driving in from Provo one day, stay the night after driving into The Arches perhaps.  Then go to Canyonlands Park the next day.  Stay that night, and then to Pace, AZ
> 
> We will stay two nights in Pace. One day to take the boat tour down the river to Lees Ferry and then the next day to drive over to Springdale, UT and camp at Zion Park for 3 nights.
> 
> Drive to Hoover Dam, Spend one night  and tour dam, then to the South Rim.  We will stay 2 nights there, 2nd night mostly to rest up for the long drive to Albequerque, Roswell and then to Sweetwater Texas.


Heck yeah! I’ll come up with some local stuff for you. There are so many cool Arches that are not in the park. I’ll get some stuff together for you. We did a zip line in Moab with the boy that was flat out AWESOME! Sunset that overlooked Arches, Colorado River and Dead Horse.


----------



## Browning Slayer

I showed this thread to the wife and she is super excited for you guys!

Pappy, this is a treasure that will stick with these young in’s forever! 

Good freaking job!!!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I would do a zip line, and Samuel would, but his sister or Meeno.... ain't no way.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

good grief... 6 months out is the earliest you can reserve in Yellowstone.  They have closed Fishing Bridge for renovations, so camping spots are in short supply, and mostly book for summer months now.

I had to move our departure date by 2 days just to get a camping spot in Yellowstone, and I still wasn't able to get the number of days I wanted in one campground.  Gonna have to move to another campground after 3 days.

Man, Yellowstone is a poplar place to camp


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> good grief... 6 months out is the earliest you can reserve in Yellowstone.  They have closed Fishing Bridge for renovations, so camping spots are in short supply, and mostly book for summer months now.
> 
> I had to move our departure date by 2 days just to get a camping spot in Yellowstone, and I still wasn't able to get the number of days I wanted in one campground.  Gonna have to move to another campground after 3 days.
> 
> Man, Yellowstone is a poplar place to camp



Try reserving rooms in the NPS lodges  They told me at Glacier it is usually booked 13 months in advance


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> Try reserving rooms in the NPS lodges  They told me at Glacier it is usually booked 13 months in advance



they actually had rooms at Canyon Lodge... @ $377.00 per night


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> they actually had rooms at Canyon Lodge... @ $377.00 per night



Amazing they had an opening. 
Did you notice the in park lodges feature no ac, no tv, no phones at those prices.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> Amazing they had an opening.
> Did you notice the in park lodges feature no ac, no tv, no phones at those prices.



it also featured 'NO DEAL' from me.  My goodness, I thought I had stayed in some high priced rooms before, but nothing like that


----------



## normaldave

Rabbit Trail...

6.8L V10, 10K tow rating, 15 passenger, E-350 Super Duty Wagon.  One of the best kept secrets in high passenger capacity combined with real world towing.  XLT, rear heat/Air conditioning, factory tinted glass all the way around, factory tow package.  
15,000 GCWR with 3.73, 17,700 with 4.10, 10,000 trailer rating across the board.
2005 Fleet Ford Towing

carringb on rv.net has one with a dual rear wheel conversion, is fast approaching 500K on his original motor, most of it heavy towing.  If you have a houseful of folks, this boring rig, has amazing capabilities.  The only other passenger rig that ever got close was the 8.1L Suburban.

No more "G'mom he's touching me, G'Dad she pinched me, fell asleep on my backpack..."
2005 E-350 Wagon V10


----------



## NE GA Pappy

normaldave said:


> Rabbit Trail...
> 
> 6.8L V10, 10K tow rating, 15 passenger, E-350 Super Duty Wagon.  One of the best kept secrets in high passenger capacity combined with real world towing.  XLT, rear heat/Air conditioning, factory tinted glass all the way around, factory tow package.
> 15,000 GCWR with 3.73, 17,700 with 4.10, 10,000 trailer rating across the board.
> 2005 Fleet Ford Towing
> 
> carringb on rv.net has one with a dual rear wheel conversion, is fast approaching 500K on his original motor, most of it heavy towing.  If you have a houseful of folks, this boring rig, has amazing capabilities.  The only other passenger rig that ever got close was the 8.1L Suburban.
> 
> No more "G'mom he's touching me, G'Dad she pinched me, fell asleep on my backpack..."
> 2005 E-350 Wagon V10



I have a E350 15 Passenger with the 5.8 in it.  But it won't be going to Yellowstone.  We are going to get in some offroad situations in Utah and AZ, so I want my 4WD Dodge to pull with.  The quad cab is plenty of room, even with 3 little ones in the back seat.  And if it gets to touchy,squirmy, then I will move one to the front between Pappy and Meeno.


----------



## normaldave

I'd trade space for 4WD too, based on your destination.  My E-150 Chateau 5.8L gets stuck in the level yard, and with that E4OD and 3.55, it won't pull a...  (While it is ultimately reliable, let's just say it doesn't pull very well). 

That V10 is a beast...you could just drop it off at U-Joint Offroad in Fletcher NC, and presto! 4WD Van!





Now back to your regularly scheduled program...er, camping trip around the US.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

normaldave said:


> I'd trade space for 4WD too, based on your destination.  My E-150 Chateau 5.8L gets stuck in the level yard, and with that E4OD and 3.55, it won't pull a...  (While it is ultimately reliable, let's just say it doesn't pull very well).
> 
> That V10 is a beast...you could just drop it off at U-Joint Offroad in Fletcher NC, and presto! 4WD Van!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled program...er, camping trip around the US.



I think my 6.4 Hemi probably uses enough gas without resorting to the V10 in a 6.8L configuration.  

Besides, the 6.4 Hemi is 410 hp from the factory while the V10 was in the 300hp range


----------



## NE GA Pappy

just got back from a camping trip at Edisto Beach with the grands.  We had a great time even though it rain for a day and half while we were there.  Then the winds picked up.

Just a bit over 650 miles round trip.  The grands did great traveling.  My truck got right at 12mpg towing the camper at interstate speeds and in the rain.  So my budget of 550 gallons @ $3.00 should be pretty accurate too.


----------



## 660griz

The wife and I did a similar trip on my motorcycle a few years back. Georgia to Yellowstone, S. Dakota, etc., and back in 9 days.  Good times but, I will not repeat. Bison 20 feet away while on a motorcycle, stuck in traffic, was a little unnerving.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

660griz said:


> The wife and I did a similar trip on my motorcycle a few years back. Georgia to Yellowstone, S. Dakota, etc., and back in 9 days.  Good times but, I will not repeat. Bison 20 feet away while on a motorcycle, stuck in traffic, was a little unnerving.



i just hope to see a few.  and grab a bison steak while I am out there.


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> i just hope to see a few.  and grab a bison steak while I am out there.



There is a decent buffalo population at Custer State Park near Custer SD. They seemed different than those at Yellowstone somehow. Maybe tamer. 

CSP also has wild burros that will come up and stick their head in your car window. If you have a bag of apples the burros are your best friend.  They also have about 10 million prairie dogs.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> There is a decent buffalo population at Custer State Park near Custer SD. They seemed different than those at Yellowstone somehow. Maybe tamer.
> 
> CSP also has wild burros that will come up and stick their head in your car window. If you have a bag of apples the burros are your best friend.  They also have about 10 million prairie dogs.



we are in Deadwood for 2 days.  I want to make a run down to Custer if we can while we are that close.  According to the map, it is only about 50 miles.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

NE GA Pappy said:


> we are in Deadwood for 2 days.  I want to make a run down to Custer if we can while we are that close.  According to the map, it is only about 50 miles.




the only problem with it might be the day before, we will be driving nearly 400 miles, and I don't want to wear the kids out one day, and stick them in a car all the next day too


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> the only problem with it might be the day before, we will be driving nearly 400 miles, and I don't want to wear the kids out one day, and stick them in a car all the next day too



Consider staying at Custer instead of Deadwood. We stayed there 3 nights as our base of operations for all the Black Hills attractions.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Consider staying at Custer instead of Deadwood. We stayed there 3 nights as our base of operations for all the Black Hills attractions.


If y’all end up stating at Custer the kids would enjoy this a short drive south of Custer. 

https://www.mammothsite.org/


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> Consider staying at Custer instead of Deadwood. We stayed there 3 nights as our base of operations for all the Black Hills attractions.



I have already made reservations at Deadwood.  The kids are wanting to take a stagecoach ride, and I want to see 'The Trial of Jack McCall'   I understand they involve the audience in playing out the trial.  It is the story of the murder of Wild Bill Hitchcock


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> If y’all end up stating at Custer the kids would enjoy this a short drive south of Custer.
> 
> https://www.mammothsite.org/



This link doesn't work.  I googled it, and it comes up without the www. in front of it


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> If y’all end up stating at Custer the kids would enjoy this a short drive south of Custer.
> 
> https://www.mammothsite.org/



I am seeing if I can work this into my trip. It is only 100 miles from Deadwood, and we are going to be in Deadwood for 2 nights.  It might work out.  I know the boys would love to dig up a 'mammoth'  even if the bones are replicas, like they use in the kids dig site. 

Thanks for the input Milton.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

well, all the reservations are made, except for one 2 night stay that won't accept reservations until 5 months previous.  We will be driving right at 5700 miles, not including any day trips off the path to see some interesting stuff.  It worked out to be 38 nights long, and I tried to put enough down days in so the kids won't die of truck jail.  

The budget for this project is ~ $9,000, and I think we can do it for a bit less.  I have budgetted $2,000 for fuel.  I figured 10mph for 7500 miles @$3.00 a gallon.  My truck will actually do closer to 12mph pulling the camper.  The cost of camping is $1886 plus the 2 nights I don't have reserved yet.  So together, we are at roughly $4,000.  

I would hope that for another 5K, I can feed 5 people and pay some admission into some pretty neat attractions that the kids and I will remember the rest of our lives.

This is what the trip ends up looking like on a map.  I am still open for suggestions for side trips, ways to save $$$, and other insight.


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> I am seeing if I can work this into my trip. It is only 100 miles from Deadwood, and we are going to be in Deadwood for 2 nights.  It might work out.  I know the boys would love to dig up a 'mammoth'  even if the bones are replicas, like they use in the kids dig site.
> 
> Thanks for the input Milton.



It’s a really neat place. They simply built a large structure over what was once the tar pit that trapped all sorts of animals. I think they have been digging since the 1970s.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> It’s a really neat place. They simply built a large structure over what was once the tar pit that trapped all sorts of animals. I think they have been digging since the 1970s.



I read that Milton.  I bet it would be all  kinds of interesting.  There are so many sights here in the US that I have never even heard of..... We sure are blessed in America.


----------



## ssramage

This sounds like an awesome trip! I’m sure your grandchildren will have a blast.


----------



## cjones

Can't wait to follow the trip report!

As of yesterday, I am officially two years away from being able to take a 5-week sabbatical at my job - a trip like this is very high on the list of 'to-do's for something like that.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

this is a trip we have talked about and wanted to do for over 25 years now.  But life happened, and now is the time to go.

I will be checking in from time to time while we travel.  Maybe post a picture or two up.


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> this is a trip we have talked about and wanted to do for over 25 years now.  But life happened, and now is the time to go.
> 
> I will be checking in from time to time while we travel.  Maybe post a picture or two up.



What is the date for takeoff???


----------



## Milkman

cjones said:


> As of yesterday, I am officially two years away from being able to take a 5-week sabbatical at my job - a trip like this is very high on the list of 'to-do's for something like that.



That will be great. Don’t fail to do it. We have done trips all over the US in recent years and have enjoyed them immensely.
I am less than 4 months away from not having a job after 48 years. My wife plans to retire next year.

We hope to travel a lot more but have already determined that having more available time and money doesn’t necessarily mean as much as the energy it takes.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> What is the date for takeoff???



atter school is out for the summer


----------



## NE GA Pappy

We made the last reservation last night for Dinosaur State Park campground.  I know the kids will have a great time there.  There are dino prints embedded in the river right next to the campground and they have maps that show the area and where to go to see the footprints.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

what kind of equipment would anyone suggest to do some trout fishing around Yellowstone?  I would love to catch a cutt throat while I am out that way


----------



## Rick Alexander

Man I'd love to see your plans for this in writing.  Not sure I could endure all of it but I retire April of 2021 and this would just be an amazing way to celebrate.  Just not sure I could get the wife to endure that much time driving and live in a camper the whole time (she's more the 4 seasons - fancy shower type).  I guess I could fly her in and out if she got too tired and replace her with my grandkids here and there.  This just sounds awesome


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Has anyone tried fishing in Yellowstone or the surrounding area with spin cast equipment.  I have taught both my grandsons and a few of my grand daughters to cast them fairly well.  I know they would love to catch a cutt throat or two while we are out that way, and so would I.

Advise is appreciated.


----------



## cjones

Wish I could help with Yellowstone specific recommendations. We took spinner gear out to Colorado last year and the boys had a blast even though we didn't catch anything because the streams were blown out from the snow melt. 

We stopped by a local fly shop in Ft. Collins and told them what I was trying to do with the boys and they suggested typical small spinner gear like you would use for bream or crappie around here - small rooster tails, panther martins, etc. One thing to check out west though is their hook restrictions. A lot of places don't allow multi-hook trebles, so you might need to modify a regular rooster tail with a single hook and maybe even clamp the barb off.

Hopefully someone will chime in that has first hand experience in that area. It's on my to-do list as well.


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> Has anyone tried fishing in Yellowstone or the surrounding area with spin cast equipment.  I have taught both my grandsons and a few of my grand daughters to cast them fairly well.  I know they would love to catch a cutt throat or two while we are out that way, and so would I.
> 
> Advise is appreciated.



Might be safest to hire/consult a local guide to assure all requirements are met and get you started.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> Might be safest to hire/consult a local guide to assure all requirements are met and get you started.



i have checked on a guide, but after the expense of the trip, I just find it hard to justify $400 for a 1/2 day with a guide for me and the boys.  There has to be a less expensive way to have a couple hours fun with the kids and maybe catch a fish or two in the process.


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> i have checked on a guide, but after the expense of the trip, I just find it hard to justify $400 for a 1/2 day with a guide for me and the boys.  There has to be a less expensive way to have a couple hours fun with the kids and maybe catch a fish or two in the process.



Here is a thread where I asked a similar question last year. Looks like one of the responding  members is willing to share some specific information.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/wyoming-license.950196/


----------



## greg_n_clayton

NE GA Pappy said:


> i have checked on a guide, but after the expense of the trip, I just find it hard to justify $400 for a 1/2 day with a guide for me and the boys.  There has to be a less expensive way to have a couple hours fun with the kids and maybe catch a fish or two in the process.


Glenn, I got a group of older than me buddies that I get in camp with and fish Tugalo.  They go out that way every year to do nothing but fish cut throats for 3 weeks. They tell me they consider "specks" trash fish out there ! The cut throats are considered the prize according to them out that way. I will call them and quiz them about how they fish em if ya want. Them guys bought a enclosed trailer just for that trip and their camping gear stays packed.


----------



## Cmp1

greg_n_clayton said:


> Glenn, I got a group of older than me buddies that I get in camp with and fish Tugalo.  They go out that way every year to do nothing but fish cut throats for 3 weeks. They tell me they consider "specks" trash fish out there ! The cut throats are considered the prize according to them out that way. I will call them and quiz them about how they fish em if ya want. Them guys bought a enclosed trailer just for that trip and their camping gear stays packed.


Steelies and big Browns here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1

NE GA Pappy said:


> i have checked on a guide, but after the expense of the trip, I just find it hard to justify $400 for a 1/2 day with a guide for me and the boys.  There has to be a less expensive way to have a couple hours fun with the kids and maybe catch a fish or two in the process.


If you're interested,you can come up,,,,around 250,half day,,,,smallies and steelies,,,,


----------



## Cmp1

greg_n_clayton said:


> Glenn, I got a group of older than me buddies that I get in camp with and fish Tugalo.  They go out that way every year to do nothing but fish cut throats for 3 weeks. They tell me they consider "specks" trash fish out there ! The cut throats are considered the prize according to them out that way. I will call them and quiz them about how they fish em if ya want. Them guys bought a enclosed trailer just for that trip and their camping gear stays packed.


I definitely want to fish Tugalo,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Resica

You going through Pennsylvania, Pappy?


----------



## Milkman

I forgot to mention about Lead SD. They got a BIG hole there that used to be a gold mine. It’s close to Deadwood. 

https://cityoflead.com/visitlead.html


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Resica said:


> You going through Pennsylvania, Pappy?



No, we had to par the trip down quite a bit from our first thoughts.  I started planning the east coast then out west trip, and it was stretching 54 days.... I couldn't be out of work near that long.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> I forgot to mention about Lead SD. They got a BIG hole there that used to be a gold mine. It’s close to Deadwood.
> 
> https://cityoflead.com/visitlead.html



is that pronounce like what you do to a horse? Lead him around?  or the soft grey metal we make bullets out of here?  Lead bullets?

Thanks for the input


----------



## NE GA Pappy

greg_n_clayton said:


> Glenn, I got a group of older than me buddies that I get in camp with and fish Tugalo.  They go out that way every year to do nothing but fish cut throats for 3 weeks. They tell me they consider "specks" trash fish out there ! The cut throats are considered the prize according to them out that way. I will call them and quiz them about how they fish em if ya want. Them guys bought a enclosed trailer just for that trip and their camping gear stays packed.



any information I can get is appreciated.  I understand you can't keep cutt throat trout out there. Catch and release only, from what I read.


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> is that pronounce like what you do to a horse? Lead him around?  or the soft grey metal we make bullets out of here?  Lead bullets?
> 
> Thanks for the input



Like Leed I think


----------



## Resica

NE GA Pappy said:


> No, we had to par the trip down quite a bit from our first thoughts.  I started planning the east coast then out west trip, and it was stretching 54 days.... I couldn't be out of work near that long.



Bummer, next time. There are some pretty neat things to see in Pennsylvania. Have a great time!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Resica said:


> Bummer, next time. There are some pretty neat things to see in Pennsylvania. Have a great time!!



We are already planning a trip up that way in 2021.  We would like about 4 or 5 days around DC and then into the Amish country and Civil War sites


----------



## Resica

NE GA Pappy said:


> We are already planning a trip up that way in 2021.  We would like about 4 or 5 days around DC and then into the Amish country and Civil War sites



Gettysburg is cool. Hershey is too. Philadelphia, Independence Hall, Liberty Bell. Valley Forge. The Grand canyon of Pa.. All sorts of stuff. Battle of Brandywine , and other Revolutionary War places.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I had a great-great uncle that was killed on Orange Plank Road during the War of Northern Aggression.  I would like to get up in that area and see where all those battles happened.  Then on into DC for a while, then up to PA.  My wife wants to see the Amish country, and I love the old ways.  It would be great


----------



## Geffellz18

Lots of great recommendations already for the Eastern side, so I’ll focus West of the Mighty Mississippi!

Devils tower-WY,
Little Bighorn Battlefield National monument-MT,
Pompeys Pillar-MT(Lewis & Clark waypoint),
Badlands NP-SD,
Mt Rushmore-SD,
“Mighty 5” NP’s + Cedar breaks & Escalante National monuments-UT, possibly even Glen Canyon while there.
Thermopolis, WY for Dinosaur excavating with the “grands”.

Have never been to the South Rim, but have been to the North Rim and Grand Canyon West(Indian reservation).
The north rim was very beautiful, receives only 10% of the visitors that the South rim does and is less than 2 hours from Zion NP and 3 hours from Bryce Canyon NP.
I’ve also heard the 4 corners region is a beautiful place to visit(AZ, UT, NM, CO).

If you’re headed out there, I’d personally do the East coast plans on a separate trip and continue over to CA and hit Lake Tahoe, Yosemite, Sequoia/Kings  Canyon, Death Valley, etc. and hit Possibly Joshua tree and/or Petrified forest NP’s as you’re heading back East.

I’m sure you’re aware, but if you’re visiting mainly National Parks/Monuments make sure you have your National Parks pass. Just need one for you since I believe it gets up to 8 in with you.
Should be able to get a lifetime one for pretty cheap if your over 65.

Bottom line, there is NO shortage of sights to see when headed out West. No matter what sights you choose to go and see, it’s going to be one heck of a trip for sure!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

some of the stuff we are planning.....

Nashville Zoo, The Ryman, Line Dancing at the Wild Horse Saloon, River Boat Cruise, eat dinner with Da Bo$$

Eureka Mo  St Louis Zoo, 6 Flags Midwest, Grant's Farm to see the Clydesdales

Radid City SD  Falls Park, Battleship Memorial, Butterfly House

Deadwood, SD  Devils Tower, Trial of Jack McCall, Mount Rushmore, 1880's Train, Crazy Horse, Mammoth Site

Cody, WY  Night Rodeo, trout fishing, Old Trail Town

Yellowstone... see the sites , Beartooth Hwy into Montana, cross the Continental Divide, Canyonland Campground and Grant Village Campground

Provo UT  See the Temple at Salt Lake, rest up

Moab Ut  The Arches Park,  Canyonland Park Dead Horse Canyon

Pace AZ  float trip down the Colorado around Horseshoe Bend and see the Petroglyphs.  tour the Upper Antelope Canyon

Marble Canyon   Tour Horsebend from the plateau, fish the river

North Rim - see the Canyon

Zion Natl Park - drive thru the park east to west on Hwy 9,  camp at Springdale and hike some trails

Hoover Dam... tour the dam and camp on the shores of Lake Mead

South Rim,  See the Canyon, tour the area and trails.  

Albuquerque, NM...  Sky Tram to top of Mountain  other suggestions

Roswell, NM  Tour the tourist traps with the kids to get alien stuff,  Los Lunes Rock, 

Abilene, Tx

Glen Rose, Tx   tour the dinosaur footprints and Paluxey River area

Shreveport, La

Brandon, MS

Birmingham, Al


----------



## NE GA Pappy

ok.  I ordered my America the Beautiful Park Pass today.  They say it should be here by the end of next week.  That is plenty of time for us to finish getting ready for our trip.

We have made up menus for meals, purchased the food, put in the camper, and went on a couple of dry run camp outing to make sure we had the stuff we are going to need on this trip.

Right now, I am just hoping that they open back up all the parks and sites before we leave to go on this trip.  It would sure stink if we have to put this off because of the Corona virus.  We are still 6+ weeks away from our departure, so hopefully things will settle down.


----------



## Havana Dude

I lean towards the pessimistic side on just about everything. I hope and pray for you and your family’s sake, that you can do this with no issues.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Havana Dude said:


> I lean towards the pessimistic side on just about everything. I hope and pray for you and your family’s sake, that you can do this with no issues.





Havana Dude said:


> I lean towards the pessimistic side on just about everything. I hope and pray for you and your family’s sake, that you can do this with no issues.


All we can do is to continue to plan and prepare for the trip.  If we are not able to go, I will have to get on the phone and start cancelling reservations at all those campgrounds.  I am not worried about it, because there is nothing I can do to change it.  Whatever comes, we will deal with it.

But I am extremely hopeful that we don't have to alter our plans.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Here's hoping that you get to mash the start button without delay...


----------



## NE GA Pappy

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Here's hoping that you get to mash the start button without delay...



thanks... that  is what we are hoping for too


----------



## NE GA Pappy

this has been so much fun, my wife and I are already talking about a month long trip next summer too.

That one will try to make up the stuff on the east coast side of the map that I had to take off this trip.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

well, it is back to the drawing board.

I just got an email from Yellowstone Park that they are delaying the opening of the park and campsites until after June 17th.... I doubt that any campsites are available at a later date in the park, but I am going to try and fanangle stuff around and see if we can salvage the trip.

Wish me luck


----------



## Deer Fanatic

NE GA Pappy said:


> well, it is back to the drawing board.
> 
> I just got an email from Yellowstone Park that they are delaying the opening of the park and campsites until after June 17th.... I doubt that any campsites are available at a later date in the park, but I am going to try and fanangle stuff around and see if we can salvage the trip.
> 
> Wish me luck


Dang, hate to hear this Pappy... when life hands ya lemons....


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> well, it is back to the drawing board.
> 
> I just got an email from Yellowstone Park that they are delaying the opening of the park and campsites until after June 17th.... I doubt that any campsites are available at a later date in the park, but I am going to try and fanangle stuff around and see if we can salvage the trip.
> 
> Wish me luck



What if you go in reverse of the original route?  Would that put you in Yellowstone at the open dates?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

i was really lucky.  I checked my work email from home about 9pm.  I had that email saying they were opening later.  I got right on their website, and was able to reserve a site for 2 nights in Canyonland park, and 2 nights in Bridge Bay.  The next morning around 10am, I tried to get 1 more night anywhere inside the park.  Nothing doing.  They were all taken.

We didnt change the first 2 weeks of our trip.  We plugged in some extra nights in Custer State Park, 2 days at Mammoth Site, an extra night in Cody, Wy. and 2 nights in Billings Mt.  We have a route planned over Beartooth Pass and down Chief Joseph Hwy.  

One benefit... more time to fish in Wy and Mt


----------



## cjones

The Weatherby factory+office is in Sheridan, WY now. I don't think they're set up to tour the factory yet, but I believe they have a showroom set up to walk through. Might be a good stop if you need to stretch your legs in that area and aren't in a hurry to get to the next stop.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

cjones said:


> The Weatherby factory+office is in Sheridan, WY now. I don't think they're set up to tour the factory yet, but I believe they have a showroom set up to walk through. Might be a good stop if you need to stretch your legs in that area and aren't in a hurry to get to the next stop.



Meeno ain't gonna allow Pappy near no gun shop that has a gun for sale... not on this trip.  I have been trying to convince her that Pappy needs a new EDC for the trip.  I haven't even gotten to 1st base on that deal yet.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I still have 5 reservations toward the end of our trip to change the date of our stay.  As of right now, we are still on go. If I have to make those changes at the end of the trip after we leave on our trip, I will.  Or I will schedule at a different camp ground.

We aren't above parking at a Wally World for one night if we have to.


----------



## Milkman

Don’t you figure you can find places or just call the day before without making reservations now?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> Don’t you figure you can find places or just call the day before without making reservations now?



I have called 3 of the places Milton.  One said they would be open on May 15th, and could help change the date then.

One was suppose to call me on Friday, but didn't.  They are in Allerbammy, so they may be confused as to when Friday happens.  

One spot in Roswell NM says that the governor has them shut down, and until he opens up, they can't even get to a computer to see my reservations.

Texas State Parks reservation system is down until they open back up.  I may end up staying at a KOA or other place there, but we really want to stay at the state park in Glen Rose Dinosaur Park.


----------



## cjones

Hey Pappy! How's the trip looking? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

cjones said:


> Hey Pappy! How's the trip looking? Inquiring minds want to know.



well, I still got a couple of reservations to change toward the end of the trip because Yellowstone decided to postpone opening the park for camping until June 14th, IIRC.  I was able to get 4 nights inside the park the next week, but I have had to rearrange all the other reservations.

Because NM and TX have been on lockdown, I haven't been able to confirm the reservations there yet.  TX has started letting people camp who have reservations, but not to make new reservations.  and they won't let me move my arrival date. Yet.  If push comes to shove, we will change to a private campground in Texas and just do day visits to the Dinosaur State Park instead.

I worked on the camper over the weekend. Pulled all the wheels, cleaned and repacked all the wheel bearings, put in new grease seals because a couple were seeping, and I didn't want my brakes failing because of the grease.   I still need to finish up pulling a complete inventory of all the stuff in the camper to make sure we have all our needs, but that should be finished tonight.

Meeno is going shopping for the perishable stuff later this week, and we will be ready to pull out.


----------



## westcobbdog

Pap plz take us along in pictures, Thanks.


----------



## Milkman

Pappy I applaud you for all the organizing and reservations making.
I tend to have a good idea of where I am going but tend to make minimal reservations. We find something when we get there. I do make reservations when visiting somewhere like Yellowstone.
Y’all are in for some fun.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> Pappy I applaud you for all the organizing and reservations making.
> I tend to have a good idea of where I am going but tend to make minimal reservations. We find something when we get there. I do make reservations when visiting somewhere like Yellowstone.
> Y’all are in for some fun.



we have had to be flexible on this since the CHI-NAH flu got here.  Yellowstone cancelled my reservations, and then we had to re-arrange all the stuff.  Texas is suppose to open up reservations again in the morning, and that should get all but one reservation in NM done.

We were going to drive straight to Nashville, and visit the zoo that afternoon, but the zoo is closed.  So we are shifting a bit north to Sweetwater, TN and touring Lost Sea.  It is an underground lake where you can take a boat ride underground.  The kids should really love that.


----------



## cjones

NE GA Pappy said:


> we have had to be flexible on this since the CHI-NAH flu got here.  Yellowstone cancelled my reservations, and then we had to re-arrange all the stuff.  Texas is suppose to open up reservations again in the morning, and that should get all but one reservation in NM done.
> 
> We were going to drive straight to Nashville, and visit the zoo that afternoon, but the zoo is closed.  So we are shifting a bit north to Sweetwater, TN and touring Lost Sea.  It is an underground lake where you can take a boat ride underground.  The kids should really love that.



That will be fun. If you're looking to kill time in that area, Land Between the Lakes is a good spot to cruise around and see a few sites. I think I still have a couple piece of spent iron ore from the big furnaces that were on-site there.


----------



## specialk

NE GA Pappy said:


> we have had to be flexible on this since the CHI-NAH flu got here.  Yellowstone cancelled my reservations, and then we had to re-arrange all the stuff.  Texas is suppose to open up reservations again in the morning, and that should get all but one reservation in NM done.
> 
> We were going to drive straight to Nashville, and visit the zoo that afternoon, but the zoo is closed.  So we are shifting a bit north to Sweetwater, TN and touring Lost Sea.  It is an underground lake where you can take a boat ride underground.  The kids should really love that.



lost sea is awesome, been once and would love to go back!!.....they got huge rainbows in that lake begging to be caught but good luck sneaking a rod/reel down there lol.......


----------



## NE GA Pappy

specialk said:


> lost sea is awesome, been once and would love to go back!!.....they got huge rainbows in that lake begging to be caught but good luck sneaking a rod/reel down there lol.......



We are carrying fishing rods.  Maybe I should have ordered me one of those Ronco Pocket fishing rods from years gone by....


----------



## bassboy1

specialk said:


> lost sea is awesome, been once and would love to go back!!.....they got huge rainbows in that lake begging to be caught but good luck sneaking a rod/reel down there lol.......



I think the population of those is dropping.  I first went probably 13 years ago, and I remember the big trout were everywhere.  Went back about 6 months ago, and only saw a few.


----------



## 4HAND

NE GA Pappy said:


> we have had to be flexible on this since the CHI-NAH flu got here.  Yellowstone cancelled my reservations, and then we had to re-arrange all the stuff.  Texas is suppose to open up reservations again in the morning, and that should get all but one reservation in NM done.
> 
> We were going to drive straight to Nashville, and visit the zoo that afternoon, but the zoo is closed.  So we are shifting a bit north to Sweetwater, TN and touring Lost Sea.  It is an underground lake where you can take a boat ride underground.  The kids should really love that.


Yes they will love it. Really cool place & story.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I made up a shopping list, with an inventory of things in the camper, and a place to note what we have used, and what we need to buy at the next grocery stop.  This, along with a menu of meals, should make life much easier on the road.  And much quicker grocery stops when we need them.


----------



## Head East

Safe travels!  Hope you have a great time!  Dont forget to put the pin in the receiver on the hitch!  Dont ax me how i know...


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

NE GA Pappy said:


> I made up a shopping list, with an inventory of things in the camper, and a place to note what we have used, and what we need to buy at the next grocery stop.  This, along with a menu of meals, should make life much easier on the road.  And much quicker grocery stops when we need them.


Need more than 8 vianer's.

Other than that,  you are GTG.

Pics when it happens or it didn't (so my daughter says).


----------



## Head East

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Whitefeather

@NE GA Pappy 

Updates please


----------



## NE GA Pappy

We got back from our trip last night.  I will start posting up some of our pictures and commentary on what we did while we were gone.

We tried to get pictures at all the state lines, but weren't able to do that.  Some of those signs were just put in unsafe places to pull over, and it wasn't worth taking a chance on it.

Our first state line was North Carolina.  

We were on our way to Nashville, TN area to camp, and went by Lost Sea first. 



The bikes were tied to the camper with care, in hopes when we stopped, they would still be there.  Actually, roads in Utah were so rough, that it broke the new bike rack and I had to buy another one at Wally World before we could continue our trip.



 The children enjoyed the tour, and Sam was disappointed that he couldn't catch some of the fish in the underground lake.



We went down in the cave, and enjoyed the tour of the caves.  It would be really interesting to do the long tour where they let you crawl through all the tight spots, and see things that are not on the normal tour.



The different formations and how they came about was interesting.  I found the information on how the Confederates used the bat poop in the cave to make gunpowder interesting.  They called this formation Cave Bacon.... I guess it might if you use your imagination some.



This one shows a lot of wear.  It is called Bear Paw.  The guide told us if you touch it, you get 1 week of good luck, if you hug it you get one month good luck, and if you kiss it, there is no telling what you would get.


----------



## Mike 65

Been looking forward to this!
Hope y’all had a blast!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

That afternoon, we pulled into our camp outside of Nashville.  We were able to meet with KyDawg because his children and grandchildren were there for a birthday party. (da possum, no kidding, it really was his birthday)  We wanted to tour the Ryman, get a few line dancing lessons at the Wild Horse Saloon, and go on a dinner show boat ride, but Covid.... 

When we got up the next morning, we drove to the park in Nashville and the 
Parthenon




Inside the Parthenon, you had to have on a mask.  I don't do mask well. lol



After touring the Parthenon and viewing the displays, we went out and enjoyed the sunshine for a bit.  This is a bench outside the lower exit of the Parthenon.



There is a lake there, and it seems one of the local past times is to see how much you can throw into the pond.  They were fishing stuff out of the pond. We saw at least 6 or 7 bicycles, a good group of chairs and benches, and at least 3 electric scooters.  Nashville ain't no slouch when it comes to the locals destroying public property.  But the pond was nice, and the kids enjoyed watching the ducks and turtles come up to feed when they would toss in some bread crumbs.



This is one of my favorite pictures of the entire trip.  My grands, enjoying each other and a nice evening.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Mike 65 said:


> Been looking forward to this!
> Hope y’all had a blast!


Thanks Mike.

We had a great time.  It was a time I will never forget, and hopefully the kids will be able to share with my great grandchildren one day


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Our next state line was Illinois.  It wasn't a long passage thru Illinois, and I was happy because I had 2 CCW with me, and they don't recognize our Georgia Weapons Permit.
Anyway,  this was at the first rest stop inside the state.




In front of the visitors center, we found Super Marisol, and Super Samuel.





We stayed at a Jellystone Park in Eureka, Mo for 3 nights.  Again, Covid blew out some of our plans, like going to 6 Flags, but that was OK by me.  I hate 6 Flags with a passion.  



They had plenty of things to do at Jellystone.  Mari said the dunk tanks was one of the funniest things to do on the trip.







We had a storm blow thru one afternoon, and the sunset that night was exceptional.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

Looks like an amazing trip!! Looking forward to more pics


----------



## NE GA Pappy

We went into Iowa, then into Nebraska on our way to South Dakota.  



When we got the camp in Lincoln, NE and the kids were really disappointed we were only staying one night. The name of the campground was Camp Away.  They had a nice hill on the back side of the camp, and ran a water slide for a couple hours each afternoon.  The kids tried their best to wear it out.




Samuel giving his sister a high five as she reached the end of the slide.




Now how does a boy come down a slide on his rear, 



and land on his stomach on the landing pad at the bottom???


----------



## NE GA Pappy

We only stayed on night at CampAway, and then on to Souix Falls, SD.  We got there in time to visit the falls before the sun went down.


There is a really nice park there, and we spent time just enjoying the sights around the falls.  I understand around Christmas time, they light up the falls at night to celebrate.





I couldn't decide if this was part of a power plant, or a grain mill.  It reminded me of both a little bit.



Next morning, we visited the Great Plains Zoo.  The kids really enjoy animals, and were happy to have a day to run, play and see animals.





Playing on the concrete animals after they went thru the kids part of the zoo.






The carousel is always a lot of fun.


----------



## Head East

Looks like a great time pappy!  Based on all the smiles, it looks like it was a great trip!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

We traveled on to Mitchell, SD to visit the Corn Palace.  The outside facade of the building is covered in corn on the cob, wheat, straw and other grains.  They had the mandatory face picture stands for the kids




the front mural on the Corn Palace



the mural on the side of the Corn Palace



After a time spent browsing all the tourist garb on display, we traveled on to Wall Drug.  It is world famous, and has a lot of stuff to spend you money on that, before you got there, you didn't know  you needed.  

Meeno and Marisol with Annie Oakley



Pappy and Samuel with some cowboy





We went on for a couple days stay in Custer State Park.  Marisol really enjoyed driving the Wildlife Loop. We drove it one afternoon and again the next morning.  We saw herds of buffalo, antelope, prairie dogs and lots of other animals.





While we were staying at Custer, SD we traveled down to the Mammoth Site to see the dig there. There are dozens of mammoth fossils there. Apparently there was a warm spring that caused a sinkhole, and mammoths would fall into it and drown. 
It is a pretty amazing thing to see layer after layer of mammoth bones and the surrounding fossils.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

The next day, we drove over the Iron Mountain Road to Mount Rushmore.  The Iron Mountain Road drive is beautiful.  You drive thru 3 tunnels on your way to Mount Rushmore, and upon exiting the final tunnel, Mt Rushmore is directly in front of you, about 2 miles away.  It is really outstanding to see it at night, when the mountain is lit up.

Our family at Rushmore

The children found their own little mountain off to the side of the visitors center to conquer, and climbed up on top.




a daytime picture of Rushmore.  If you ever go there, I would suggest going around 5pm, and plan on staying for the lighting and memorial program they do while they are lowering the flag.  

The lighting of the monument starts at 8:30, and the memorial program at 9pm.  It lasts about 30 to 40 minutes, and by the time it is over, it is dark enough to make some decent night pictures of Mt Rushmore.



The next day, we traveled over to the Crazy Horse Monument. It is only about a 35 to 40 minute drive.  They have a nice visitors center there, with a great view of the carving.  They also run programs there to teach about the natives and how they lived back in the day.  There is some discussion of the gold that was found there, and the different causes of the government sending Custer in to force the Souix indians from the land the government had deeded to them

The Crazy Horse carving, as it appears now.



what the artist envisions as the finished product.  I wonder how many years it will take for them to complete the project?  They started carving in 1948.  I really wonder if they will ever get it finished.


----------



## Cmp1

Great pic's Pappy,,,,


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Pappy,

Looks like a great time.

Can't wait to see the rest of the trip pics.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Whitefeather

You drove right through the little town I grew up in. Seeing the Corn Palace and Wall Drug pics makes me sad. Did you get to the Badlands?


----------



## Hoss

Looks like a great trip.  I really appreciate you taking us along with the photos.


----------



## wvdawg

Brings back lots of memories!  Glad you had a great trip!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Whitefeather said:


> You drove right through the little town I grew up in. Seeing the Corn Palace and Wall Drug pics makes me sad. Did you get to the Badlands?



We drove by them, but didn't stay closer than Custer SP to them.  It is strange watching the landscape go from green to barren and craggy and back to green and trees.


----------



## Whitefeather

I grew up in Chamberlain which is right on the river. It’s the dividing line from agricultural to prairie.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

As we drove across Wyoming, I saw a sign that said Devils Tower, 43 miles.  I told my wife while we where that close, no way we were going to miss that.







We next traveled to Deadwood, SD.  I really like the little town.  We stayed at a campground , Fish N Fry, about 5 miles out of town, and it had a small stream running thru it.  They had a pay by the pound trout pond there, but we didn't fish it. 

It was hot, so after we got the camper set up, the kids found their way down to the stream running behind the camper. They found a friend, and I found them sitting in the creek cooling off.




We went into town that afternoon and ate at Mustang Sally's.  Then we went and saw the re-enactment of the shooting of Wild Bill Hickok in the Saloon #10.  After the re-enactment, they portray the arrest of Jack McCall in the street in front of the Buffalo Saloon.



Jack McCall is arrested, and they take him down to the Masonic Hall and stage a trial.  It is really good, because they pull people up out of the audience to testify as to what they saw.  The witness is handed a sheet of paper with the script of the testimony he is suppose to give, and they have some 'poetic license' with the story. It makes it really funny. The kids had a ball.



The next day we visited the Adams Museum in Deadwood.  It houses the first train in that area, which was used to help mine the gold.



There is also a life sized cutout of Calamity Jane in the museum. She is buried in Deadwood next to Wild Bill. Rumor has it that they were lovers, but Wild Bill always said it wasn't so. Besides, he was basically a newly wed when he was shot.



Meeno fell in love with the Adams House. It belonged to the man who the museum is named after in Deadwood.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Our next stop was in Billings, MT.  We stayed at the KOA there.  We planned to drive to Red Lodge, and drive across Beartooth, back down the Chief Joseph Highway, and back up to Billings, so we headed out early the next morning, June 16th.

After we passed thru Red Lodge, we got our first view of the Beartooth.  It is a beautiful, rugged land, and I love it.


I quit counting at 20 switchbacks as we drove up the mountain.  You can see a couple of them in the background of this picture.  My wife and Marisol are kind of drawn up because of the cold, drizzle and wind.



A view back down the valley going up Beartooth Hwy.



By the time we reached the Shoshone Forest boundry, it had turned downright cold, 32 degrees, and the wind had picked up.  Yep, you guessed it, the rain had changed over to snow.  You talking about excited, the kids were wound up.



We traveled on up the mountain, and the snow got harder and harder. The ground was covered up, and the roads began to get slick. I was glad I had my 4x4 truck.  We were determined to cross the gap, as long as it was safe, so we kept going. The kids wanted to have a snowball fight, and when I found a good safe pull off, that is exactly what we did.




We finally did reach the summit after about 2 hours of driving, stopping, and taking pictures.  The top is 10,947 feet high.  The wind was howling, and the snow was coming down hard.  It is the first time I ever saw snow on June 16th, and probably the last time I will.  

They told me I had to hurry and get the picture because they were freezing.  lol


There were so many beautiful sights as we drove off the southern side of the mountain, down to Cooke City and then back out the Chief Joseph Highway.  We crossed a bridge and saw this tremendous water fall.

Some nice lady offered to take a family picture of us at the bridge, so I share it with you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

What an adventure! 
That's for taking us along.


----------



## Buck70

Thank you for this thread.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

After the trip over Beartooth, we settled down in Cody, Wy for 3 days.  We had planned on going to the June Night Rodeo, but Covid... They started the rodeo the day we left Cody, and it didn't start until 8pm, so hanging around was not an option.  I asked the kids what would you really like to do that we haven't gotten to do yet.  
Go horseback riding.... OK.  Neither one of them had ever even been on a horse, yet they both wanted to take a 2 hour trail ride.  They did great, and we got to see some territory up close that we hadn't seen before.





After the horse riding, we went to the Buffalo Bill Museum.  There are, IIRC, 5 museums under one roof. Firearms, Nature, Native American, History, and another one I can't recall right off.

The buffalo outside....



Inside the Nature part of the museum....



and then for my favorite part of the museum. The firearms.  The sign there said they had over 14,000 guns on display, and another 16,000 that were in storage and not displayed.

The pistol that James Arness used as Marshal Dillon.



Michael Landon used this pistol when he played Little Joe Cartwright.



The pistol carried by Dan Blocker, as Hoss Cartwright




Pistol used by Audie Murphy in several movies.



Samuel catching the same bug that has infected his Pappy



I had never seen a 2gauge before. The barrel was a big as a Coke can, and the gun was probably 7 ft long, overall.  I bet that would reach out and touch a turkey, huh?
The full sized gun to the right is a 6 gauge.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

The next morning we traveled into Yellowstone to stay at Bridge Bay campground. On the 50 mile or so drive, we saw this bear on the ridge above the road.



After we got camp set up, we explored right around the campground, and settled in for the evening.  There is no electrical, bath houses, or water available at Bridge Bay campground, so you had to be ready for night when it came.  




The next morning we headed out to see the southern end of Yellowstone.  This is one of the first sights we met, about 1/2 a mile from our camper. 



We drove on south, and came to the Continental Divide. We crossed the Divide several times on this trip.



The Black Sands Geysers were interesting, and colorful.  This is Rainbow Spring Geyser.

There are all kinds of wild animals in the park, and I hoped we would see some predators, but no such luck.  They are there, but we just didn't see them, but we did see their tracks.



We traveled on up to Geyser Valley and saw Old Faithful.  This is Old Faithful at rest.



Old Faithful at about half mast...



Old Faithful at full bore.



We moved on to the Grand Prismatic Pool.  The pictures don't do the colors displayed justice at all.  Samuel made this picture, and started using my camera for a bit almost everyday.  He told me I needed to buy him a camera like mine.  I told him, Son, you are holding pretty near $1500 in your hands there.


----------



## Buck70

Wonderful.


----------



## georgia_home

@NE GA Pappy , awesome thread!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Our next camp base was a Canyon Campground in the upper part of Yellowstone.  They had water and showers there, but, doggone it, Covid.  We were stuck taking baths in our camper, and that shower just ain't big enough for a full growed man.

Anyway, we did see several bears at this campground. Bearproof food boxes had to be used if you stayed in a tent, and I read after we got out, someone didn't and a bear destroyed their camp for them.


We spent the day looking at the sights around camp, like the rapids going at the upper falls.



The kids climbed about every rock in sight, as long as I gave them permission.  I think mostly because their mom won't let them do stuff like that.



We found a place to rest while we were hiked into some of the overlooks.



The canyon has some great views of the Lower falls.



The overlook downstream of the Lower Falls is great.



The Yellowstone River flowing down the valley below the Lower Falls.



My sweet grands at the canyon overlook



Pappy and Meeno.  Marisol took this picture. Those kids are getting pretty good at using my camera.



A look back at the Lower Falls.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

That night I tried to get some pictures of the stars, but I had forgotten my heavy tripod.  The little one for digital cameras just wasn't heavy enough to hold the camera still, but I did like this picture even if it is a bit blurry.



Another try at the stars.



The next day, we traveled on up to Mammoth Hot Springs.  Some of the mountains still had snow on top, even at the last of June.



They say the indians lived here and hunted big horn sheep to eat, so these cliffs became known as the Sheepeaters Cliffs.



Another geyser on the way to Mammoth Hot Springs.



I wonder how long those rocks took to slide to the bottom of the mountain and clear out that pathway?



Half way between the equator and the North Pole.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

After Yellowstone we traveled pretty hard for 2 days down to Moab, Utah.  There we visited The Arches National Park, Dead Horse Point, and Canyonland Park.

The entrance to The Arches National Park



The park gets its name from all the holes eroded thru the sandstone, creating free standing arches.  

One of the most famous arches there is Delicate Arch.  From the parking lot, it is about a half mile hike, with about a 200 to 250 foot rise in elevation.  That doesn't sound so bad, until you add in the elevation of the park, at almost 5000msl.  An the fact that it was 106 that day. We waited until the cool of the evening, 102F, to make the hike.  Pappy had to sit down a couple times to get there and back.


This area is called The Windows because of all the openings.





I don't know what this formation was called, but I told Meeno that I would name it Pear Rock from the shape of that balance rock.



The next day, we explored Dead Horse Point.  It is a natural corral that cowboys in the 1800 would use to gather up wild mustangs.  The story goes that a herd was left out there to long and died from exposure and lack of water.

This is a look at the cliff dropping off the point.  No way a horse can get down that.



A different look a the cliffs of Dead Horse.



We also visited Canyonland that day.  It reminds me of the Grand Canyon. If fact the Colorado River runs thru it also.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

From Moab we went to Page, AZ.  We had planned on a raft trip down the Colorado, but ...... Yeah, you guessed it. Covid.  So we looked around and decided to rent a UTV and go on a ride in the desert.  I guess the 'Rona don't spread if you are traveling on rubber tires.

Loading up at the UTV rental place.  It was named Epic Adventures, and they had a great program for renting, guiding, and educating us about the desert while we were out.



One of the first stops we made was at a big cave. They say the Indians used this cave for shelter and lots of artifacts had been found there.  All I know is that I was surprised my wife would climb up there.  She gets dizzy standing on a step stool.



We sat in the shade for a few minutes as the guide discussed the different plants around us and how these caves were formed.



Then we had to climb back down from the cave. Some of us decided sliding down was the easiest way to get down, instead of climbing.



Antelope Canyon was closed, but we did find a few slot canyons to walk thru and see how they are formed.



Stopped for a picture in the buggy.  It was over 100F then.



Later on, we drove down to Horseshoe Bend.  It is a beautiful spot in the Grand Canyon, with the green Colorado river flowing in the U shape.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

We drove on down the road to cross the Canyon at Marble Canyon.  It was the first bridge put in so people could drive across the river.  They have built a new bridge there, and the old one is open for the public to walk across and get a bird's eye view of the river.



Just across the bridge, you turn right and travel down to Lee's Ferry.  It is where they crossed the river before the bridge was built in the early 1900's



On the way down to Lee's Ferry there is a big field of balancing rocks. The kids were fascinated by them.



After we left the ferry, we traveled along the red cliffs over to the north rim of the Grand Canyon.  We weren't able to actually get to the rim because of a huge forest fire. They had the road closed at the fork where the gas station is located.  We traveled on over to Zion National Park and enjoyed our drive to the western side of the park.  It is an awesome drive.  I highly recommend that you see it one day.



The roads are so curvy that I had to drive slowly to make sure I didn't run others out of the road. The long tunnel there is narrow and the rangers had to stop traffic on the other side, so we could drive down the middle of the road and not tear up the camper.  I believe the charge for them stopping traffic was $15.00.  When I approached the tunnel, the already had traffic stopped, so I didn't have time to take a picture of the entrance.  I did stop on the other side and get some pictures of the views.





These aren't small hills.  Some of them reach up over 5000 ft above the river that flows by the campground on the west side.





After a full day of driving, the kids said it was pool time.  Their swimming has really improved on our trip.  We let them in the pools every chance we got. They are little water bugs anyway.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Our next trip was from Zion National Park, down thru Vegas and over to Lake Mead.  The dam tour was shut down, and we couldn't even get close enough to take a picture of the dam.  I started to rent a boat and go across the lake to see the dam, but the only rental was for a whole day, and I wasn't going to pay $500 to drive down to the dam.  The campground at Lake Mead was nice.



Next morning, we got up early, traveled over to Arizona, and stopped in Williams.



We ate lunch at Pine Country. It was a home cooking type diner.  When we got ready to leave, there was a Smokey Bear statue outside, so we got a picture, filled up with fuel, and headed toward the South Rim.



We got to camp, and set up.  It was a bit cooler, in the 80's.  We rode bikes for a bit, then fixed dinner.  We went to the canyon about sundown, and watched the moon come up.  This if Mather's Point.  The next day, a mid 50's aged woman would decide a better picture could be had from the other side of the railing, and fell to her death at this point.  I am glad we were back at our camper eating lunch.  I can't imagine how the children would have handled seeing a lady fall to her death.



A view of the canyon the next day.





After dinner that night, the kids wanted to play checkers.  Later, Sam wanted me to teach him to play chess.  I showed him the basic moves, and we played a couple of games while his sister watched. Before you know it, they were playing each other.  I think they will make decent players after a bit more practice.



The next day, we traveled to Winslow, AZ to fill the gas tank.  We traveled downtown to get a picture of "The Corner".  It didn't mean anything to the kids, because they don't know the song, but hopefully it will one day.


----------



## Buck70

I think I might like to that trip.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Buck70 said:


> I think I might like to that trip.



you should really look at planning one.  I don't know that I would do another 6 week trip, but 3 or 4 weeks would be nice.  Maybe the next one going up to DC and a lot of the Civil War battle fields.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

We had to end our adventure a couple of days early. My mother in law fell trying to hang curtains in the window behind her washing machine. She landed on the machine and broke some ribs, her clavicle, and her arm, along with bruising her lung badly.  They put her in ICU and the next morning had to operate to remove blood clots in her chest cavity.

We left Brandon, MS and drove straight on in home, thru some tremendous rains storm where I couldn't drive more than 20 mph or so. It was 10 hours of hard driving. We got home, and my wife got to visit her mom the next day from 2pm to 4pm.  2 days later they shut down all visitation at the hospital. 

Ma got to come home Saturday. She is sore and in a cast and sling. She says her shoulder hurts, but she is doing really well now.

Overall we drove a bit over 8300 miles. We were gone 43 days, and we had the time of our lives.  I am in the process now of going over the trip and trying to make some notes on what worked, what didn't work, and how to improve for the next trip.

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Buck70

Sounds to me that you had everything covered. I'm sure meticulous planning helped.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Buck70 said:


> Sounds to me that you had everything covered. I'm sure meticulous planning helped.



it did help, and prep work kept us from having any real issues, even with the Covid crud going on.  We did have one campground cancel our reservation without calling us, emailing us or anything.  When we pulled up in the yard, the woman told us our reservations were cancelled by her, and she guessed she should have called us and let us know.... DUH!

We ended up driving another 50 miles down the road to a KOA and had no issues staying there.

I was really grateful that we didn't have any issues with the camper or the truck. No flats, dead batteries or anything. Even getting the truck serviced on the road was a breeze.  I didn't even have to unhook from the trailer. They just let me pull the camper right thru the service bay.


----------



## Triple C

Pappy - As good a thread as I've ever read on here.  You only get one shot at being a grandparent when the grand pups are young enough to want to hang with you.  You my friend, are doing it right.


----------



## Mike 65

Thanks for sharing with us Pappy. I’m sure your grandkids will remember this for the rest of their days and will probably do the same for their grandkids one day!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Mike 65 said:


> Thanks for sharing with us Pappy. I’m sure your grandkids will remember this for the rest of their days and will probably do the same for their grandkids one day!



We had wanted to take another grandson with us, but that fell thru because of a mom/ex squabble.  It's a shame too, because that boy may never get to see those sights.  I know he won't get to see them with me.


----------



## Mike 65

NE GA Pappy said:


> We had wanted to take another grandson with us, but that fell thru because of a mom/ex squabble.  It's a shame too, because that boy may never get to see those sights.  I know he won't get to see them with me.


That stinks! Hopefully he’ll get to see them one day. 
You’d think they’d want him to take that trip. It’s a trip of a lifetime.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Mike 65 said:


> That stinks! Hopefully he’ll get to see them one day.
> You’d think they’d want him to take that trip. It’s a trip of a lifetime.



yep.  Mom was all for it, so Sperm Donor said 'I know it is the trip of a lifetime, I can't stand to be away from him that long'

He only gets him every other weekend, so he wouldn't have had him for 2 weekends.  




Yeah... I'd like to.....  well.... Let's just say he wouldn't be fathering any more children.


----------



## Geffellz18

What a trip! Thanks for sharing the journey with us!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I am in the process of tallying up all the costs for this trip, so that you can get a good idea of what we had to pay.  It will take a few days to wade through all the receipts, and I am waiting on my credit card statements to come in so that I am sure I didn't miss any charges.  

It looks like we did fairly well on fuel costs.  I estimated 7000 miles @ 12 mph and budgeted $2000.00  The price of gasoline dropped, and we averaged around $2.10 a gallon.  The truck, over 7743 miles averaged 11.4 mpg, so I expect our receipts to be somewhere around $1500.00 for fuel


----------



## ucfireman

Great trip, pictures, thread and memories. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bany

Been patiently waiting. What a great trip! Thanks for sharing! Shame about the sperm donor situation, feel bad for the lad.


----------



## Milkman

Pappy someone up your way has a horse for sale for only $10,000.  Better let the grandkids know. 

https://athensga.craigslist.org/grd/d/toccoa-quarter-horse-arab-cross-gelding/7167096451.html


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> Pappy someone up your way has a horse for sale for only $10,000.  Better let the grandkids know.
> 
> https://athensga.craigslist.org/grd/d/toccoa-quarter-horse-arab-cross-gelding/7167096451.html



wonder if they would do rent to own????


----------



## NE GA Pappy

We haven't gotten around to totaling up the expenses for the trip because of a death in the family.

I will get it done soon, and post it up for you.

Anyone planning on a expedition in the future?  I would love to see you plans


----------



## Lukikus2

Great thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Duff

Unreal trip Pappy!


----------



## Milkman

Pappy from reading these posts and the pm comments I will say it looks like those kids had an equally grand time no matter where y’all were. They seemed as happy in Tennessee as in the Rockies. It’s obvious that they love y’all and y’all love them. 
You and the Mrs are to be commended for sharing this special time with them.


----------



## wvdawg

Lifetime memories for sure!  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> Pappy from reading these posts and the pm comments I will say it looks like those kids had an equally grand time no matter where y’all were. They seemed as happy in Tennessee as in the Rockies. It’s obvious that they love y’all and y’all love them.
> You and the Mrs are to be commended for sharing this special time with them.



I wouldn't have missed this for the world.  My grandson and I got to play a little chess, and now he is interested in that, along with his sister.  My grand daughter loves animals of all types, and she was thrilled to get to go riding horseback.  My wife really like Zion when we went out there for a short trip in December of 2018.  She was looking forward to visiting there again, and really enjoyed that part of the trip.   

Overall, I would rate this trip 4 out of 5 stars only because of some of the stuff we really wanted to do, but couldn't because of the Covid restrictions in some states.


----------



## longbowdave1

Great trip Pappy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rip18

What an awesome trip!  Thanks for taking the time to recap it with us!  I know those younguns had a blast!  They'll remember that trip forever!


----------



## Da Possum

Wow!  Looks like ya'll had a blast!  Thanks for taking the time to post all of the pictures!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Da Possum said:


> Wow!  Looks like ya'll had a blast!  Thanks for taking the time to post all of the pictures!!



I enjoy going back and looking at the pictures and remembering the trip.  All to quickly, it will only be a memory, but at least I can see the pictures and smile.


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> I enjoy going back and looking at the pictures and remembering the trip.  All to quickly, it will only be a memory, but at least I can see the pictures and smile.


Be sure to save a copy of those picture files in a safe or similar secure location. They are priceless.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Milkman said:


> Be sure to save a copy of those picture files in a safe or similar secure location. They are priceless.



I have them on a file server at work, on my laptop, and on an SD card.  Plus we made prints of most of the ones I have posted up here.   I think one of the best things I did was to buy both the kids a digital camera for Christmas.  They were able to make their own pictures of what they liked, plus it kept them searching for new things to photograph.  That reminds me... I need to make backups of all their pictures too.


----------



## HughW2

Thanks for sharing this incredible journey with us!  You really did it well.  All the must sees in our great west and a lot of bonus sites. Your grandkids are very lucky.  What an adventure and education!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

HughW2 said:


> Thanks for sharing this incredible journey with us!  You really did it well.  All the must sees in our great west and a lot of bonus sites. Your grandkids are very lucky.  What an adventure and education!



I am the fortunate one.  I got to spend 6 weeks with my wife and 2 of my grand babies.  How can it get any better than that?  Eating when we wanted, sleeping when we wanted, swimming almost every day, and just enjoying life.  

Man, I want to do it again now.


----------



## dwhee87

Great trip, Pappy. They'll remember that one for the rest of their lives. Glad you were able to hit Yellowstone. That place is a national jewell.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

dwhee87 said:


> Great trip, Pappy. They'll remember that one for the rest of their lives. Glad you were able to hit Yellowstone. That place is a national jewell.



I would like to take a couple of weeks, fly into Denver, rent a car and tour around Pikes Peak, then drive back up to the Cody/Yellowstone area again.  We really liked that area, and I want to spend another several hours in the Buffalo Bill Museum in Cody.

Did you see the news report that a geyser that hadn't erupted in over 6 years did so last week?  It was blowing steam and water over 200 feet into the air according to the report I read.


----------



## dwhee87

NE GA Pappy said:


> Did you see the news report that a geyser that hadn't erupted in over 6 years did so last week?  It was blowing steam and water over 200 feet into the air according to the report I read.



Didn't see that. Will have to look it up.

That drive from Denver to Cody is long. Done it at least a half dozen times. At least the country is beautiful.


----------



## nrh0011

Man, what a trip. Happy for you pappy, I cant imagine how bad you want to be back out there! 

I read today there's a chance that Old Faithful could go inactive after 600 years of activity? Apparently there is some scientific concern for it, interesting.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

nrh0011 said:


> Man, what a trip. Happy for you pappy, I cant imagine how bad you want to be back out there!
> 
> I read today there's a chance that Old Faithful could go inactive after 600 years of activity? Apparently there is some scientific concern for it, interesting.



i read that report.  They stated it is getting less and less reliable, and that the average time between eruptions is now over 90 minutes.  It was right at 60 minutes a few years back.  They say it is slowing down because of a drought, and if the drought continues, it will cease to erupt.


----------



## greg j

Can you adopt me and take me with next time?    Your pictures are fantastic,  what a trip/adventure for your kids.


----------



## blood on the ground

NE GA Pappy said:


> The next morning we traveled into Yellowstone to stay at Bridge Bay campground. On the 50 mile or so drive, we saw this bear on the ridge above the road.
> 
> View attachment 1027886
> 
> After we got camp set up, we explored right around the campground, and settled in for the evening.  There is no electrical, bath houses, or water available at Bridge Bay campground, so you had to be ready for night when it came.
> 
> View attachment 1027890
> 
> 
> The next morning we headed out to see the southern end of Yellowstone.  This is one of the first sights we met, about 1/2 a mile from our camper.
> 
> View attachment 1027892
> 
> We drove on south, and came to the Continental Divide. We crossed the Divide several times on this trip.
> 
> View attachment 1027896
> 
> The Black Sands Geysers were interesting, and colorful.  This is Rainbow Spring Geyser.View attachment 1027895
> 
> There are all kinds of wild animals in the park, and I hoped we would see some predators, but no such luck.  They are there, but we just didn't see them, but we did see their tracks.
> 
> View attachment 1027898
> 
> We traveled on up to Geyser Valley and saw Old Faithful.  This is Old Faithful at rest.
> 
> View attachment 1027887
> 
> Old Faithful at about half mast...
> 
> View attachment 1027888
> 
> Old Faithful at full bore.
> 
> View attachment 1027889
> 
> We moved on to the Grand Prismatic Pool.  The pictures don't do the colors displayed justice at all.  Samuel made this picture, and started using my camera for a bit almost everyday.  He told me I needed to buy him a camera like mine.  I told him, Son, you are holding pretty near $1500 in your hands there.
> 
> View attachment 1027893


Reckon what the temperature of that water is when it first comes out of the ground.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

greg j said:


> Can you adopt me and take me with next time?    Your pictures are fantastic,  what a trip/adventure for your kids.



Greg,

I have already adopted 5, and I am busy helping raise grandbabies now.  I think you are a few years late to the party.  Sorry.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

blood on the ground said:


> Reckon what the temperature of that water is when it first comes out of the ground.



I don't know, but I read today where someone was banned from Yellowstone for life, because they were cooking a chicken in the geyer.


----------



## blood on the ground

NE GA Pappy said:


> I don't know, but I read today where someone was banned from Yellowstone for life, because they were cooking a chicken in the geyer.


That's stupid all the way around!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I was reliving this trip today with some friends.  As we got together with our kids and grands over the holiday, it reminded  me of just how grateful I am that we got to spend this time together with those kiddos.  

What I wouldn't give to be able to do that with each and every one of my g'babies.  I want them to be able to remember back to when Pappy and I went.....

whether that is a trip like this, a week long trip to the beach (coming up in April) with Pappy, Meeno and their cousins, or just a couple hour trip to the lake to put a few crappie in the boat.  

Relationships is where the rubber meets the road people.  If you ain't building them, you are destroying them.  Relationships are not a static thing, like putting a jar of coins under the night stand.  The coins will still be there when you come back in 4, 5 or 10 years.  Relationships don't work that way, either you are involved in them, nurturing, growing and enjoying the fruit of that work, or you will watch them wither up and die.  One day you will wake up and wonder what happened to all that time, and where your loved ones wandered off to.  God help me not to take my relationships for granted.


----------

